# Poll: What pi55es you off the most at the gym?



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

*What pi55es you off the most?*​
W4nkers not replacing weights 19935.35%W4nkers spending or time talking or using their mobile 15928.24%W4nkers who spend more time looking at the weights than lifting them 498.70%W4nkers or use the equipment incorrectly (see below) 6711.90%Other (please specify)8915.81%


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Following on from my poll about people not replacing weights after use, I saw a guy yesterday using the squat rack for deadlifts and spending more time sat down next to it contemplating lifting them.

Pi55ed me and my training partner off as we wanted to use the squat rack for..........SQUATS!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

:lol:

Like the thread but none of those piS4es me off at the gym most - bit of a no brainer - failing on a wieght I know I should be able to move pis$es me off the most 

All that other sh1t... just small stuff, don't sweat the small stuff


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I voted for people who dont use the equipment propley

Another thing that drives me mad is two bicep boys that watch when im doing squats and deadlifts then as i look round at them they quickly look away as if they wernt watching

Next time im gonna say do you want a go because you always seem intrested

Bicep boys training there spagetti guns :laugh:

Im in no way big but im working on it, at least i deadlift and squat


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

Muppets who come to train in jeans, shirt & shoes & their just done swerve hairstyles which they spend the whole session looking at in the mirror!! MUPPETS!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

no birds.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

no drink machine.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> NOW WE HAVE A POLL HOW ABOUT w4ankers that start threads like this
> 
> i will quote myself


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> NOW WE HAVE A POLL HOW ABOUT w4ankers that start threads like this
> 
> i will quote myself


It's hard to concentrate on your work out if you cant find the f*cking weights or use them because some other f*cker is (or isn't in this case) using the equipment.

P.S.

I don't appreciate being called a w4nker and if you're not interested in the thread then don't post!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

parking and cold showers


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

romper - u a cvnt mate, your def in the running for top dog :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> dont care hahahah


You need to teach me the ways of the cvnt. I have a lot of burning hatred and cvntiness brewing up inside me because of the cut.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> dont care hahahah


Have a nice day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

mal said:


> no birds.


The above ^^^^^ and pretty boys...


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

fact that the saunas are single sex and not mixed


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

People who go in big groups, like it's a school trip or something, when there is 5 people all standing around the bench you want you just know it's gona be a long night.

Noticed 'pretty boy' above, there is a small (very skinny) young lad at the gym I train at, he's got himself mixed in with the powerlifting club, which is fair play, but he was standing next to the dip machine i was using (so right next to me) pulling his top up, standing on side posing in the mirror, he must weigh no more than a twix! I found this amusing though. Oh yea and he started fluffing up his hair too, that made me laugh a little.


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

The fact that just because I'm not huge, and haven't been training as long as other people, they seem to think they have more right to use the equipment than I do.

When people stare when you are doing a exersise.

Some of the big bloke in the gym that spend all night there, but only 20% of the time actualy lift anything.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

There's this woman in the gym i go to, and she uses about 4 pieces equipment at the same time and just generally just gets in the way. It does my head in


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

all of the above


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

why not just "****ers at the gym pi55 me off"? :lol:

and i've just contributed to a fcuking pointless thread - unsubscribe 

Ignore everyone else and concentrate on what you are supposed to be doing :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

People that just stare at the weights for like 15 mins, taking up space taking 40 years to do a set, it's a fkn p1sstake and rages me. Especially if your waiting to get on say the bench and theres a guy just day dreaming taking years to do his set.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

people asking a million and one stupid questions that you know aint gona take or follow your advice , they just wana do fcuk all an get big an think there is an easy way


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

santa claus at my gym who does nothing but preach at everyone about technique and supplements to use ect, but hes the fattest most unfit dick head in there


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

rjohnson said:


> The fact that just because I'm not huge, and haven't been training as long as other people, they seem to think they have more right to use the equipment than I do.
> 
> When people stare when you are doing a exersise.
> 
> *Some of the big bloke in the gym that spend all night there, but only 20% of the time actualy lift anything*.


 :lol:

Thats what Brian and me have got into the habit of doing recently, sitting around and blethering most of the time :lol:

In our defence, there is a seperate seated area where we do this, so not as if we are taking up machinery etc - and we are both dieting and CBA :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i hate a guy who asks me mid set 'is that is your last set'.

wtf! cant wait another fecking 30seconds to ask me!

and the same guy thinks theres nothing wrong with walking past as close as he can get shilst im squatting.

he is generally regarded as the gym [email protected]


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

really p!sses me off when i arrive at the gym.....and its fcukin open....


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

while mid of a set someone that trains with big weights but does the "half way trip if not less", tells you a way to improve the movement by doing the stupidiest thing ever mentioned in a gym.

Which he spends 3/4 of his time in the gym trying to "help" other with his nonsense tips.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

people who slag off bicep boys when its clear who has the better physique:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

W4nkers spending or time talking or using their mobile and

W4nkers who spend more time looking at the weights than lifting them

Both of them, a guy in the gym last week had my blood boiling, typical ponce with his jeans and a be-dazzled tshirt on, sat on the bench, could see we were waiting taking his time looking over smiling then doing **** all.

Then on the phone, and checking his hair in the mirror, wouldnt mind but he was lifting next to nothing and taking the ****.

Asked him politely how long he would be, and he just turned away.

15 mins on we were there patiently waiting, I lost the plot with him, he **** himself and soon scarpered off.


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

I like training first thing in the morning - like having a personal gym 

No w4nkers in then (well probably apart from me!!!)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I voted for talking and mobile phone, but I have to add the Chest and bicep boy checking his hair out in the changing room before his workout I know the are a few hot female students there but WTF


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Infact what fkn annoys me a lot is the weight warriors. In my old gym for example theres this **** (fat) who comes in with like 20 muscle and fitness mags and does a different pros workout every session. But uses too much weight for him, he was doing db shoulder pressing with 44kg or something had them passed up came down about 2 inches and pushed back up. Same for bench comes down about 2 inches and back up struggling.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I have voted for W4nkers spending or time talking or using their mobile but they all get me pixxxed ogg anywhay

and personal trainers posing and watching giving advise to the pretty girls and don't get me started with fat unfit personal trainers that tell you off every two minutes so that they can prove they of course know better

I forgot one more thing:

dirty bastards leaving their sweat in the benches, fxxxxing cxxts


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

mrmasive said:


> why not just "****ers at the gym pi55 me off"? :lol:
> 
> and i've just contributed to a fcuking pointless thread - unsubscribe
> 
> Ignore everyone else and concentrate on what you are supposed to be doing :thumbup1:


At least Romper Stomer was original when he posted - Yawn.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Hair gel left on the benches by pretty boys.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

the blokes who lay a mat down in the middle of the free weights room getting in the way when there is a area designed for it just upstairs .

and people who will load up plates on a deadlift say then just leave them there so u have to pi$$ about unloading his weights to use them


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Dantreadz85 said:


> the blokes who lay a mat down in the middle of the free weights room getting in the way when there is a area designed for it just upstairs .
> 
> and people who will load up plates on a deadlift say then just leave them there so u have to pi$$ about unloading his weights to use them


that is very annoying aint it.

people should be banned from doing crunches infrtont of the dumbells!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

or the pr**k that comes an stands right in front of the mirror while ur deadlifting to do his 20 th set of bicep curls . drives me ****ing mad aswell, especially as i have a knee and really have to watch my form


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

I voted for the cnuts that take 10mins between heavy sets that the spotter is doin most of,,,,,, and then glorifying the efforts with big high fives....... YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

Friday evening pump boy's just before they go to the pub.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Oldam Lad said:


> Friday evening pump boy's just before they go to the pub.


I dnt see the point?

I remain pretty pumped up looking at all times just due to being quite lean and obviously training, well nurished etc.

But obviously when training the pump up makes you look quite considerably bigger, especially on arms for me anyway... But if I did arms say saturday the pump wears off after about 40 mins? so not really gonna make a difference? by the time I go home get a shower get ready then go out the pump will be faded away?

In saying that I know a few people who will take their car on night out then use dumbbells in the car to pump up, and in clubs do pull ups in toilet or push ups against sinks :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

^

ive seen a **** with a flapjack in his pocket on the dancefloor so he didnt loose size?? wtf!! looked sh1t and rattled down about 3 pills after that anyway!!


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I dnt see the point?
> 
> I remain pretty pumped up looking at all times just due to being quite lean and obviously training, well nurished etc.
> 
> ...


Amateurs, they should pull out some press-ups on the dance floor


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Leaving with the belief i could have worked harder. oh and single sex showers, i mean come on we are all adults


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Not on the poll but i can not stand people who have bad body odour.

A guy used the treadmill next to me the other day and he stunk can not have had a wash for at least 3 days dirty smelly scruffy stinking horrible bstard.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Crossfitters......why you ask? Well because they do crossfit.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry but bicep boys really do my fkingnut in.

Theres a few at my gym spend around 60 minutes 3-4 per week going full out on their biceps and I almostnever see them train anything else (and if i do, no where near the intensity).

They're also lover boys who look them selves up and down in the mirrors, equally annoying.

What about the annoying staff who watch you get changed...

perverts.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

I voted other as "all of the above" wasn't an option. Never was famed for my tollerance of ****3rs in the gym.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

zelobinksy said:


> What about the annoying staff who watch you get changed...


now that is freaky, :laugh:


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

I do all my training had home in the garage.

So for me it would have to be the wife using my bench and multi gym as a storage system.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Mobile phone users

Curling in the squat rack with nothing on the bar

People who walk in front of you blocking your mirror view

People who stare at me with disgust when I fart as I dead lift


----------



## { KLAUS } (May 27, 2010)

The same songs over & over & over again!!!!!!

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> ^
> 
> ive seen a **** with a flapjack in his pocket on the dancefloor so he didnt loose size?? wtf!! looked sh1t and rattled down about 3 pills after that anyway!!


that's nothing, i've seen a bloke in town putting fake tan on in the toilets then doing chins on cubicle door. :thumb:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

people wanting to touch me all the time this is starting to get on my nerves

please god why oh why just leave me alone


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

if your big enough to use the 60-80kg dumbells your big enough to put the f*ckers back


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I was down the gym last night doing some cardio, on the bike thing where you legs are out in front of you, and some tw4t doing gay stuff with a Swiss ball let it roll over and jam under one of my pedals. I was 40 minutes into it and it forced me to stop, I took my foot of the pedal it was strapped into and booted the fvcker across the gym. The pr**k didn't even apologise!!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Is this in China Romper?

JSB hitting doesnt necessarily mean the same thing as touching lol


----------



## TheBigBang (Jan 10, 2010)

The thing that fuks me off is no car parking spaces as they are taken up by people who use McDonalds over the road :cursing:


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

bicep boys who train for 5 mins then jump straight on dbol and then walk around curling stupid weights with ridic form just as before and sudden;y think they are jay cutler, and im in there outlifting and out weighing them natty, but because they are popping a few tabs they suddenly own the gym and think they now everything about trainining and diet (even though they stand around talking, eat **** and train ****) .... PHEW iv needed to get that off my chest for a LONG time


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

romper stomper, you ever thought about changing gyms mate? the stinky snatch situation put me right off yours!


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Pr!cks that stand there fvcking talking when your waiting to use something arg!


----------



## muscleuk (Sep 9, 2009)

our gym is quite hardcore lot of competitive bodybuilders who train normally so to speak,but theres 2 guys who train together normal sized guys,and all they do while training is scream and shout,look and sound like total knobs,all the other guys have quite a laff,about these two,why is it that these types want to draw all the attention to themselves


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

muscleuk said:


> our gym is quite hardcore lot of competitive bodybuilders who train normally so to speak,but theres 2 guys who train together normal sized guys,and all they do while training is scream and shout,look and sound like total knobs,all the other guys have quite a laff,about these two,why is it that these types want to draw all the attention to themselves


Lol i hate knobends like that. Where in scotland you from?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The thing that pis5es me off the most is my reflection in the mirror, far to small and fat! Fcuking mirrors!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

sully807 said:


> bicep boys who train for 5 mins then jump straight on dbol and then walk around curling stupid weights with ridic form just as before and sudden;y think they are jay cutler, and im in there outlifting and out weighing them natty, but because they are popping a few tabs they suddenly own the gym and think they now everything about trainining and diet (even though they stand around talking, eat **** and train ****) .... PHEW iv needed to get that off my chest for a LONG time


 :thumb:


----------



## Noswal (Sep 21, 2010)

The gym I use has quite a small weights area and has only one full set of weights.

I got the gym early one morning this week & found one young kid on a bench with litteraly 5 sets of dumbells around him.

I purposefully chainged my intended workout routine so I could use the weights in his pile & duelly took a pair from the middle, I got an immediate " I'm using those", I replied "No your not mate & don't so 'effing selfish".

A couple of weeks ago, when another kid left weights all over the floor, I asked him if he was going to get his mum to come in and clean up after him!.


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

Where shal i start..

Loud mouth ba5terds (just shut the fvck-up and train) - i dont wanna know your sorry ar5e business, you fvcking crack-head, piece of sh!t u.

Groups of mates(5+), chatting sh!t, all gathering round the bench, waiting for their turn (doing Gangster hand-shakes) - (whats the point of even training).

MF's with chips on their shoulders (bad attitude) - i hate them the most (u know the type) - they dont even need to speak and they still fvcking annoy me - the kind of faces u just wanna slap.

Sexy women who dont sit on my face when im lying down doing leg raises!

I could go on...but the truth is, everything pi55es me off.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

skinny b3llends that think they know everything about training.

I overheard on lad saying to his mate " trust me if you train right you dont need that protein sh!t.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> Is this in China Romper?
> 
> JSB hitting doesnt necessarily mean the same thing as touching lol


that happened once when is hand pulled back after the blow it was worn down to a stub bones and every gone i ate it looked like he dipped it in acid


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

b4rmy said:


> I could go on...but the truth is, everything pi55es me off.


:laugh: have a kit kat mate, chilled out watching the stars :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Guy spotting lad on decline bench gets a text from 'fit bird' starts texting, tongue basically hanging out of his mouth. Lad gets stuck, texting spotter too busy to notice, I wander over and lift it off. Only then does spotter notice. I told him ' you should have shouted to your mate' to which he gets very red and embarrassed.

However not as bad as this

fSTWcMdkWMA[/MEDIA]]


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Not really a major drama but i hate havin to move 2 kegs to get my prowler out to play, 1 keg is 92kg and the other is 110kg..


----------



## Noswal (Sep 21, 2010)

Dudeofdoom said:


> I like training first thing in the morning - like having a personal gym
> 
> No w4nkers in then (well probably apart from me!!!)


Me too, only early in the morning is 7-75am for me, & no w4nkers around-apart from the 1 little sh-t who leaves the weights around (as I said before, his mum will be going in later to clear up after him).


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

i clicked on other, reason being the thing i hate the most is ther is a guy in my gym that wil go on the smith mechine and he does the same weight every time iv seen him and he will do like 10 reps not even pushin himself then he will rest for like 5mins then do the same weight same rep and he will be on that smith mechine for agesss. so i hate ppl that hogg the mechine!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The way my c0ck shrinks while I'm training - fvck knows why!!!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> The way my c0ck shrinks while I'm training - fvck knows why!!!


do you use ehp or any simulants before?


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

people on their phones is bad enough, but when they do it with one leg propped up against a piece of equipment with an elbow resting on their knee with their voice booming all over the shop, ridiculous. The door is about 10seconds away, go outside...

Dumbells getting all over the floor, or people leaving their **** (jumpers/keys/phones) draped over or resting on bits of equipment they are not using...

In the middle of a set and someone points to something I'm not using and asks me 'are you using this?'

and lastly the typical angry lads brigade, come in face like thunder, throw weights around, make too much noise, walking around like they own the place

Not that I let any of it get to me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> do you use ehp or any simulants before?


Not particularly lol I sometimes use eph but this happens regardless


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

nothing

i love my gym


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

poeple who look at them selfs constantily in the mirrows


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Some turkish cvnts speaking in there own language STARING at people, not to mention one of the fat fvcks sits down on my bench WHILE im doing pullovers.

The fvcking cheek of it makes me blood boil :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :ban:


----------



## 24hourbulk (Jun 1, 2011)

Ugly skinny foreign youngsters watching me eye to eye doing my set , lizard lookin mutha fvkers


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PumpingIron said:


> Some turkish cvnts speaking in there own language STARING at people, not to mention one of the fat fvcks sits down on my bench WHILE im doing pullovers.
> 
> The fvcking cheek of it makes me blood boil :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :ban:


How do they do that? Sit between your legs?


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i use my fone in between sets, i have my workout routine written on my fone and i also text what ever i can i have allowed myself for recovery rest between sets. i find it relaxing. and trust me theres no denying how hard i train and the intensity of my training no one would complain in my gym of me using my fone in between sets. ive got the respect of the big guys in my gym they dont care they can see how hard i train and they know in a couple of years i will have caught up with them. also for the people who moan about people staring ?? are you really telling me when you first started you didnt look round to see what other people were doing specially the bigger guys?? i know i did couple of years ago there was a group of 4 blokes all massive and i started off watching alot and then i started asking questions and ended up coming good mates with them in the end.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

shane22 said:


> i use my fone in between sets, i have my workout routine written on my fone and i also text what ever i can i have allowed myself for recovery rest between sets. i find it relaxing. and trust me theres no denying how hard i train and the intensity of my training no one would complain in my gym of me using my fone in between sets. ive got the respect of the big guys in my gym they dont care they can see how hard i train and they know in a couple of years i will have caught up with them. also for the people who moan about people staring ?? are you really telling me when you first started you didnt look round to see what other people were doing specially the bigger guys?? i know i did couple of years ago there was a group of 4 blokes all massive and i started off watching alot and then i started asking questions and ended up coming good mates with them in the end.


What a heart warming story


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i see a hollywood script coming on


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

shane22 said:


> i see a hollywood script coming on


straight to dvd surely?


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

straight in the bargain bin at blockbusters for 99p


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

people who ask if you got many left...i always offer them to join me,and they get a little look on the face without saying anything!!!

Then they get on,doing sh*t weight,sloppy form and they got the cheek to rush me????

Also groups of friggin iddiots hanging around talking about eastenders,taking 10mins for each one,and me i could knock out quality,quick proper sets n reps...and these ****s are still looking fat and the same as 10years ago...you wonder why!!!!


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

People who think they're better than everyone else & deserve their place more than anyone else. (actually that's life generally - inconsiderate igotistical ignorant rude aggressive uneducated louts).

Peeps who ask if they can join in..... never a chick tho 

Self employed personal trainers doing their thang after hours with their spotter 'mates' giving lots of verbal encouragement with following hogging of anything 'olympic' - bars or weights, smith machine, benches etc.... ohhhh I want to do I circuit....

Posers infront of mirrors in changing room :uew:

Said posers, posing around with towel between showering, lockers, changing benches and back to lockers etc etc for ALL that kit.

BTW - what is with this pretty boy thing? Is everyone on here ugly or something? Is that why you have to body build - ugly and little penii? :laugh:

:whistling:

 :


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I voted for 'dont use the equipment correctly'...the other day there was a 55+ year old doing a weight about twice the amount he should have been doing using his whole body (back) to swing the weight around. I no expert and don't look like one either so thought I wasn't the right person to go over and tell him

Another one would be fat people who come to the gym week in and week out only out of guilt thinking it'll make up for all the junk food they've eaten all week.

Fat women who wear clothes to the gym 2 sizes too small.

Got this odd bloke in my gym. We walked into the gym at the same time this morning. In my first 5 mins on the x-trainer he did bike, treadmill, x-trainer and stretches!! I watched at one point when he got one of those balance balls out...balanced himself on it...(took about 20 seconds) then did two crunches and put the ball away!! Whats all that about?


----------



## russjp (Apr 24, 2010)

shane22 said:


> i see a hollywood script coming on


Brokeback mountain perhaps ??  

Apologies - only joking 

For me its the gp referral groups who hog all the equipment when i`m trying to do my cardio and they never get their heart rate over 80 BPM - TAKE THE DOG FOR A WALK INSTEAD YOU COFFIN DODGING NUMPTIES :ban:


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

People that take long on equipment

Guy today on the bench press was doing 40kg then got up went to the other side of the gym had a chat for like 5 mins so i assumed he finished so went on the bench done 2 warm up sets and he came over and was like i hadnt finished i was like you was over there talking for 10mns he was like let me do my set and ill be off i was like ok just wanted him too fvck off and then he was like help me empty the bar cause there was 2plates on it from my warm up i was getting ****ed and said fvcking hurry up I didnt help him empty it either done like 5 reps with his 40 and fvcked off oh and he stunk of sh1t worst smell i smelt in a while at the gym


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

people dropping weights to make a loud sound and they always tend to be the people with terrible form....oh look at me im pressing 40's...but your not!! your doing a third of the range of motion!!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

What pi55ed me off was when i was doing dumbbell press and when i dropped the db's after the set, i forgot i put my shaker cup full of water next to me. there was a big bang and my new shaker cup was smashed, and water everywhere. Embarrased and annoyed as i got the cup a few days before :'(


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

In the following order:

no water machine

too busy

too hot

machines that have been broken for longer than a week

extreme shouting when lifting and i do mean extreme (makes me laugh and puts me off)

People who smell rank


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

What hacks me right off is when idiots drop weights that are light and look round to see if any ones paying attention my usual response to this is if you can pick it up you should be able to put it down.

2. dudes who take their top off to train and have no muscle at all

3. people who think their really strong because their big but when they see you lift say oh he uses steroids (no fatty just good form and a clear head and no dicking about on a mobile)

4. guys who chat on a mobile in the weight room

5. people who think spending 4 hours in the weight area is a good workout but that's the only time of the year you will see them

6. gym staff who think they know it all (go tighten the dumbbells you prat)

7. people who put dumbbells back in the wrong place wtf is a 35kg dumbbell doing in a 10kg slot especially when half the dick heads cant lift the 20s

8. someone walking in front of me whilst i'm pressing using dumbbells then wondering why i looked hacked off

9. t-shirt trainers

10. dudes who think being ripped is the best thing to be baring in mind they have no legs shoulders arms traps or even back just a six pack and weight is around 8/9 stone

rant over for today many more to come:cursing:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

^^ what are t-shirt trainers?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

when i cant use the squat rack or bench straight away :sad:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Weights left flat on the deck (no fun when its the 50kgs)

N bodybuilders who rather than training getting a pump and hitting a few shots in the mirror run off to the bog or changing room to do so,

its your sport , that ultimately means you'll be on stage wearing a posing costume n smile, use the big freaking mirrors ffs lol.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

People on phones, speaking loud on perpose as they want everyone else to hear.


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

WannaGetHench said:


> People on phones, speaking loud on perpose as they want everyone else to hear.


This is true...

A guy was doing this and it was like Don Jolly (or whatever his name is) "yeah yeah I really f*ckin showed him and the other thing, you tosser hehe, is i f*ckin threat..." RING RING RING RING RING RING hahahahahahaaaaaarrrr the tosser was talking to himself and HIS phone starts ringing haaaa hahahaaarrrrrrrr

"er..." *whispers* "hullo... er yeah I'm just in the gym"..... W Anchor!

:laugh:


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

chilli said:


> ^^ what are t-shirt trainers?


chaps who train arms everyday as its the only muscle that can be seen when wearing a t-shirt its usually just chest and arms monday - friday the amount of weight lifted never goes up always goes down by friday :lol:


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

got to be people having full blown convos and sitting on the bench chatting away on there phone!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

People who try to talk to you while mid set, i feel like just shouting Fu*k Off!!!


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Skinny lads tensing up in the mirror, absolute gimps..


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> What pi55ed me off was when i was doing dumbbell press and when* i dropped the db's after the set*, i forgot i put my shaker cup full of water next to me. there was a big bang and my new shaker cup was smashed, and water everywhere. Embarrased and annoyed as i got the cup a few days before :'(


If you're strong enough to pick them up, you're strong enough to put them down


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

emaciated or overtly fat (including me) people completing what would appear to be a complete posing routine between sets, when they have no right to be posing, and either need to actually gain some weight and lose some fait before they think about it. 

Doesn't p155 me off as such, but does distract me with laughter.

cheers

D


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

what a gang of nazis we are!


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

chilli said:


> what a gang of nazis we are!


Sorry but there's no excuse for some of the dumb **** i've seen at the gym


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

When people try and have proper conversations with you,especially the guy who has come to the gym with you.

When I see people in vests,especially skinny,big arm,big trapped dudes who flex there traps while there walking around the gym.

People who use belts while there doing curls.you can tell that there not even using it correctly there just flexin with it on.

When someone is using the bench and they take about 10mins inbetween sets,worse when there sitting there reading the paper on the bench in-between sets.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

dudes that think they are tough. just because you are big , doesnt mean you can ave it !! just means its easier for me to put you to sleep


----------



## evoluzione (Feb 21, 2011)

People dropping weights when they don't need to is very annoying, there are two guys in my gym who basically throw their weights off the BB onto the floor then leave then there.

But saying that I had a BB balanced on the front pins of a power rack last week, setting it up for deadlifts and it rolled off when I turned my back, that made a proper bang that did.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

The other day a group of 10 asian lads came in my gym, never seen them before .

Skinnyist guys ull ever see, ALL identical white vests looks like they have came streight from new look . ALL had those stupid HUGE peeked caps on , turned to one side.

Stood around the preacher curl machine, and get this ....

5kg curls, EACH lad was doin his 3 sets of 10 before letting the other guys on .... litrally took them 2 hours for all 10 of them to have a go .

3 sets of curls each, then they all left... Grabbin each other's bicep's "yo, u fcukin bicep so big bruv" or how ever the fckin talk in there stupid new age gangstar language.


----------



## Optimus Protein1436114769 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just had a quick vote in the office and it's got to be people who are texting/talking on their mobiles and people who pile the weights on the bench press then don't do the exercises properly!!

Waste of time...


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> The other day a group of 10 asian lads came in my gym, never seen them before .
> 
> Skinnyist guys ull ever see, ALL identical white vests looks like they have came streight from new look . ALL had those stupid HUGE peeked caps on , turned to one side.
> 
> ...


 Abs on a skinny guy is like a fat bitch with big tits- it doesn't count - that made me laugh


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

lolik said:


> Abs on a skinny guy is like a fat bitch with big tits- it doesn't count - that made me laugh


LOL :bounce: its a tshirt my girl got me

also one say's ... "You're workout is my warm up"

AND also got one with a picture of blanch of corrie on R.I.P (about 2 weeks before she snuffed it )


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Might as well have a rant since im in a moany mood today.

1) Groups of "gimps". These tossers usually congregate in groups of 4 or 5, usually hog the bench or benches always doing chest or biceps, spend half the time talking about what fights they got in at the weekend or what birds they pulled. Usually wear crappy vests or tight t-shirts with a condom beanie hat.

2) The guy who "Knows it all" usually has an average build and his skinny followers look up to him like hes a god, he spends most his time advocating his training methods and his diet and how he knows how to gain size and mass even tho he looks pretty sh1t.

3) The protein shake kids. Always always 9/10 times skinny, usually wear shorts + vest, have a crap physique, poorly developed etc... walk around with protein shake in hand at all times even though they aren't drinking it. Or spend most of the time shaking it and setting it down on floor again.

4) The magazine ****. Comes in with the latest edition of flex/muscle and fitness etc and follows a pro's workout, jay's workout on monday, branch on tuesday etc. Usually has no clue about training and has the worst form possible.

5) The ****s who smash weights down to make them look hard innit! general case of douche bag, not even lifting particularly heavy but throw the weight down after to try signify "alpha male" more like alpha fail.

6) The dump valve kids. Every set, every rep is followed by a "pshhhhhh" can only relate it to a dump valve as thats how it sounds, every god damn rep no matter how heavy or light is a pshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. stfu.

There will be more to the list but thats off the top of my head lol.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> 6) The dump valve kids. Every set, every rep is followed by a "pshhhhhh" can only relate it to a dump valve as thats how it sounds, every god damn rep no matter how heavy or light is a pshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. stfu.


that made me LOL as a mate of mine does it


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

other people being there !!

Rep


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

guys who hit the punch bag every time they walk past it and then at the end of the session prove to their "hardgainer" mates how nails they are by playing with it for 5 mins before leaving.


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

i have to admit the people that spend most of there time just sitting on equipment and not doing anything and when you ask them if they got much left and most of the time its "only just started mate" and your thinking well f**king get on with it then dont just sit there build some muscle for once!


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

aaronrugby said:


> i have to admit the people that spend most of there time just *sitting on equipment *and not doing anything and when you ask them if they got much left and most of the time its "only just started mate" and your thinking well f**king get on with it then dont just sit there build some muscle for once!


it shouldnt be so damn comfy then


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

haha are you more of a sitter than a doer?


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Really ****es me off when you come in to use the bench and someone has they're bag, towel and whatever other shiit they carry sitting on and around it.

Then when you ask them to move it, they act like you're asking them to cut their dick off.

If he wasn't so massive I'd knock him clean out.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

the plunge pools out of order!


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

fecking groups of chavs asking how many sets ugot left. Happen 2day i just got on the smith did my warm up and feckme. And how many ugot left pal. Now im pretty well known in the gym and im all for people joining in with me and offering advice. I also train at a high pace resting no more than a minute between sets. So four sets and im off. So its happened a few times now. And i just looked him in the eye and said ive just started pal and walked off. Sorry if you dont agree but i aint a bully but i deserve respect something these little chavs know feckakall about.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> The way my c0ck shrinks while I'm training - fvck knows why!!!


That happens to me too,like av just had a line or a E!!!The other things that annoy me,when the tunes aint loud enough or there playing pop music or rnb???and this other guy who walks around after every set and looks at all the mirrows,he also stands and will not move out the way if you go to walk past him..god hes a tit.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

rocky666 said:


> fecking groups of chavs asking how many sets ugot left. Happen 2day i just got on the smith did my warm up and feckme. And how many ugot left pal. Now im pretty well known in the gym and im all for people joining in with me and offering advice. I also train at a high pace resting no more than a minute between sets. So four sets and im off. So its happened a few times now. And i just looked him in the eye and said ive just started pal and walked off. Sorry if you dont agree but i aint a bully but i deserve respect something these little chavs know feckakall about.


BULLY


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

rocky666 said:


> fecking groups of chavs asking how many sets ugot left. Happen 2day i just got on the smith did my warm up and feckme. And how many ugot left pal. Now im pretty well known in the gym and im all for people joining in with me and offering advice. I also train at a high pace resting no more than a minute between sets. So four sets and im off. So its happened a few times now. And i just looked him in the eye and said ive just started pal and walked off. Sorry if you dont agree but i aint a bully but i deserve respect something these little chavs know feckakall about.


bullying [email protected]


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Nothing really, apart from younguns that try to out do you on what ever you doing and fail misberely lmfao


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> Nothing really, apart from younguns that try to out do you on what ever you doing and fail misberely lmfao


im so glad i dont go to a gym like that, in my gym im probably one of the weakest and im benching 125kg for reps, deadlifting 160-170ish for reps, bla bla bla... so my gym is more full of experienced lifters and blokes who offer good advice im learning so much more everyday, everyone knows eachother and we have a banter sometimes but none of the rubbish ive seen on this thread.. we occasionally might see one or two little ratty chavs come in now and again but never see the same one again...


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> Nothing really, apart from younguns that try to out do you on what ever you doing and fail misberely lmfao


Why not help them,they may appriciate a little help.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> bullying [email protected]


i thought tatooes were suppossed to make your arms look alot bigger? And plus be careful who u call a barsteward?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

rocky666 said:


> i thought tatooes were suppossed to make your arms look alot bigger? And plus be careful who u call a barsteward?


lol very good friend

my little 17"s do me fine....ill be more "careful next time


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

martiecbs said:


> Why not help them,they may appriciate a little help.


Ey im joking just a bit of banter i have with 2 or 3 young lads mate.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

shane22 said:


> im so glad i dont go to a gym like that, in my gym im probably one of the weakest and im benching 125kg for reps, deadlifting 160-170ish for reps, bla bla bla... so my gym is more full of experienced lifters and blokes who offer good advice im learning so much more everyday, everyone knows eachother and we have a banter sometimes but none of the rubbish ive seen on this thread.. we occasionally might see one or two little ratty chavs come in now and again but never see the same one again...


yould probally be one of the stronger ones in my gym then haha, If thats you in your avi you seem to be gaining nicely anyway.


----------



## jujhimup (Apr 12, 2009)

for me not putting weights away, no excuse. sometimes the gym is a f*cking tip, with no weights on the rack whatsoever (they are all over the floor). just dont get it *PUT THEM AWAY FOR F*CKS SAKE IT AINT HARD*

*
*


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

what pi55es me off most is skinny little b*tches in groups of 3's using a piece of equipment, chatting, texting, lifting wrong and taking about an hour to do 3 crap sets of the exercise, so all of the above really  if i ever start my own gym im gonna have a no skinny little runt time wasters rules lol


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

You missed out w4nkers who spend more time looking at them selfs in the mirror than doing any training. And its deffo the W4nkers not replacing weights especially when I work in the gym so its me who has got to put them away. :cursing:


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Lycan Prince said:


> what pi55es me off most is skinny little b*tches in groups of 3's using a piece of equipment, chatting, texting, lifting wrong and taking about an hour to do 3 crap sets of the exercise, so all of the above really  if i ever start my own gym im gonna have a no skinny little runt time wasters rules lol


Sounds like my kind of gym  haha


----------



## Pid (Dec 30, 2010)

People popping/picking spots between sets when the gym is packed, theres just no need for it


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

What pi55es me off the most is, the guys that work in the gym I use. they spend more time chatting up the bang tidy women than helping people out who obviously need it before they hurt themselves.


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

****s that spend more time talking than anything else.

JUST GET ****ING TORE INTO IT!


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

TryingToGetBig said:


> What pi55es me off the most is, the guys that work in the gym I use. they spend more time chatting up the bang tidy women than helping people out who obviously need it before they hurt themselves.


you need to find a gym where there are no staff mate.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

groups of kids

groups of OAP's (i saw one knitting once whilst sat on a bike)

people who take 20mins between sets

people who let there kids run around the changing room


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

TryingToGetBig said:


> What pi55es me off the most is, the guys that work in the gym I use. they spend more time chatting up the bang tidy women than helping people out who obviously need it before they hurt themselves.


Your just jealous they aernt chatting you up?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> People who go in big groups, like it's a school trip or something, when there is 5 people all standing around the bench you want you just know it's gona be a long night.
> 
> Noticed 'pretty boy' above, there is a small (very skinny) young lad at the gym I train at, he's got himself mixed in with the powerlifting club, which is fair play, but he was standing next to the dip machine i was using (so right next to me) pulling his top up, standing on side posing in the mirror, he must weigh no more than a twix! I found this amusing though. Oh yea and he started fluffing up his hair too, that made me laugh a little.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shaun Mikdee (May 16, 2011)

The group of about 8 ****ers in the gym i use. They just stand about talking dont use things properly, all stand round the one thing and take absolute ages on it. They alos spot one another horrendously, the spotters take 90% of the actual weight, usually one at each side on the bench etc, so it looks like they can all lift alot more than they actually can. And they also like to stare alot which is the things that annoys me the most!


----------



## ShibbyFly (Jan 19, 2011)

The group of 5 very skinny lads who wear jeans and trainers and take up the bench rack. To make matters worse they put a 10 plate on each side and struggle their tit's off. Get out of the heavy weights section and go lift some fixed weight bars!


----------



## Holbroom1986 (Sep 6, 2011)

people that smell of **** , bad odour is fine, but when im on the bike machine and somebody that obviously hasn't washed for over a week decides to come and sweat his bollocks off next to me isn't nice and you can't breathe


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> I dnt see the point?
> 
> In saying that I know a few people who will take their car on night out then use dumbbells in the car to pump up, and in clubs do pull ups in toilet or push ups against sinks :lol: :lol:


If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes just a few weeks ago I'd think you were telling porkies, but sadly it does go on, saw two lads with noodle arms and scoop neck t-shirts doing press ups in the bogs of my local pub last week.

I almost puked with laughter


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

random people i dont know asking what substances im using, proper gets to me and it happens alot, im looking forward to winter hoodies and jog bottoms, should be able to get through a nice workout.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Training partner, Shaynewob off here farting, its horrific!"


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

non of the above options relaly annoy me

i decided last night at the gym that it's when OTHER PEOPLE FART!!

It's fine when i do it though


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

What ****es me off most:Other people


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

Guys (usually young guys) lifting weights which are blatantly too heavy for them with shocking form when the spotter is doing most of the work.

There is also a group of young lads (20ish) who hit the gym in groups of 4/5. This is only a small gym so they take up nearly the whole weights area whilst one lifts and the other four watch. These bastards caused me to have to switch my training from 5:30pm to 7:00am.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

When a couple of guys hog the bench / squat rack for an hour... A lot of that time just talking and when a certain big guy that thinks he's a gangster feels the need to smash the heavy metal db's together as har as he can at the top of a chest / shoulder movement. Likes attention me thinks


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

What ****es me off most are idiots hogging the squat rack doing set after set after set of the bench press, inbetween chatting ****, when I want to squat!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

people who enter the gym already stinking of b.o


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sweaty hairy stinking ogres who insist on wearing a vest who don't wipe their body fluid off the fcukin equipment when they finished with it

It's disgusting and I have to wait for a dryer person to use it before I can jump on


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Sweaty hairy stinking ogres who insist on wearing a vest who don't wipe their body fluid off the fcukin equipment when they finished with it
> 
> It's disgusting and I have to wait for a dryer person to use it before I can jump on


yep, all over my gym are antibac sprays and wipes, and the amount of people that dont use them is unbelievable...

it takes 2 FKN SECONDS


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Firkin talc all over the changing room floor! the long steep flight

of steps outside,i have to negotiate before entering,im fvked

before i start.


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

recently joined a new gym and left after like a week to many idiots who drop weights constantly


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I love the guys who drop the weights irrespective of exercise. If you are dumbbell benching without a spotter it makes perfect sense, if you are doing dumbbell shoulder presses you start pushing your luck a little more but when you are doing SEATED BICEP CURLS and throw the weights on the floor when you finish I think you should contribute to the payment of repairs whenever your favourite 12kg dumbbells are broken lol.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Tan queens that like to hog the mirrors staring into their own eyes. And B.O!!!! If ur gonna come straight from work have a cursory armpit wash and spray instead of stinking like a bag of Skunk!!!!!!!


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

i don't see the point in dropping dumbells as if you can pick them em you should be able to put them down but some guys get their dumbbell handed to them and drop them from mid air seen one lad at the gym i just left do them with 10kg 10s for god sake


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

them ****s that sit there on a bench talking to there mate not giving a fcuk about other people who want to train and go home and eat... ****s lol


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

People ****ing themselves off in the corner!!!

Hahahaha...

On the real though,when i ask if i can join in because of time,and sharing,then the fecker gets all possesive,mainly some fat **** who's form n selfishness winds me right up,then having the cheek to say there are other machines or weights,f*ck off you c*nt!!!

Or the opposite,trying to rush me when i'm going at break neck speed,and them not wanting to join in ffs!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

juicylucylol said:


> pretty long thread, can't read it all,, but don't you just hate it when girls walk on the runners and chat about being tired? u can't wear make-up in the pool either!


TBH I train in a BBing gym and its a miracle if a girl enters the gym and stays without doing a class in a studio let alone using the equipment. HOWEVER there are a couple of girls that do and look amazing.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

i tell ya what ****es me off the most at my gym is the really fat bird who has taken a shine to the "ol shrekster" she keeps giving me the eye and keeps walking past me every chance she gets,she is massive,arms like a dinner lady and i bet her ham wallet looks like a gutted ewok

gggrrrrr makes me mad

rant over


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Bellenders that stand around on the phone hoggin the fuking weights or that one dude you see at the gym all the time who you dont know never talk to but stirs and you!!! Suck my dick you jack ass!!


----------



## Brownz (Mar 31, 2011)

W4nkers not replacing weights: *Notice who is doing it then run up to him while hes squatting and jump on his back like some urban lad off balls of steel*

W4nkers spending or time talking or using their mobile: *walk pass the person and start singing justin bieber*

W4nkers who spend more time looking at the weights than lifting them: *"Are you using that?"*

W4nkers or use the equipment incorrectly: *Shoulden't be looking at people you should be focused on YOU*

DISCLAIMER: Kids dont try this at home

What im trying to say is embrace the hate and violence and that ****ed off feeling and use it thats what i do i saw one girl on the phone in my gym i was going to walk up to her and tell her to shut up and squat but theres not really any point cause thats just being an asshole so instead what i did was stare at her while i was leg curling with a more angrier expression on my face then a tyson bite in a lewis's leg but the moral of this story is... no excuses no bull**** STFU AND SQUAT unless someone is blasting justin bieber on there mp3 player then **** gets realli ****in personal then


----------



## BIG JOSH (Aug 15, 2011)

noel said:


> fact that the saunas are single sex and not mixed


saunas in a gym?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Seeing guys with bigger shlongs then me in the shower, luckily it doesn't happen very often....


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Random skinny bastards trying to tell you how to do an exercise.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Usual Suspect said:


> Muppets who come to train in jeans, shirt & shoes & their just done swerve hairstyles which they spend the whole session looking at in the mirror!! MUPPETS!!!


Now I disagree with the training in jeans bit.

I train in jeans maybe twice a week as i go straight to the gym from uni, However on leg and back days I never wear jeans. I also hate the ones who look in the mirror, or the ones who obviously see something different to what i see on them, as there nothing compared to what they think they are.

ALSO: The skinny kid that stares at you all the way through an exercise, then when you look over he mutters something to his mate. ****ing knob.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lol, funny how these same characters appear all over the country!



> The skinny kid that stares at you all the way through an exercise, then when you look over he mutters something to his mate. ****ing knob.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> lol, funny how these same characters appear all over the country!


I always make a point of just shaking my head in a disappointed fashion.

Funnily enough I know the kid he mutters to and the second i find out its something ****ty he's saying about me i'll make a point of letting a gym full of bodybuilders know he used to punch his girlfriend to ****. haha!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lol, the 3 or 4 men monday night bench crews do my nut in. Each lad does at least 5 sets, plenty of talking on the only bench in the gym. "Strongest" lad will load up 3 wheels a side, and "bench" it to halway down to his chest, while his mate upright rows it up. Happens every Monday almost without fail.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

lol! My gym as much as i love it does get a lot of chavs in.

all of which are skinny as funk, and think there amazing cause they have 1 plate each side of the bar for 1/20th of a rep of Chest press.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Chavs


----------



## martinmerl (Feb 4, 2011)

people who make unnecessary noise when lifting weights so everyone looks at them normally the guys who have just started using steds, people who stand around equipment whilst talking to there mate who stop for 5 minutes in between reps.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

I don't like anyone talking to me in the gym about anything

I don't like to wait for equipment

My perfect gym is empty and open 24hrs a day if I want to talk to anyone about lifting,eating or resting I come on here :bounce:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I go to quite a small gym so it would be people hogging stuff...


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Groups of kids 15-17yearolds @ my gym they'll be five strong all doing there sets together taken a machine out of use for an hour or so!!! There's about three different groups of them


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

No birds, and nobs that think they own the gym


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

One lad that comes in the gym and heads right for the smith machine and goes over to whoever is on it with an attitude and says how long have you got, did it to this lad who was a tad intimidated by this and let him have it, wouldn't even mind but this dude I'd a tooth pick and stiinks of bo badly, so hope I'm on it next time me wonders in!!


----------



## Jaspor (Jun 11, 2011)

people who constantly pose in the mirror, people who lift heavy just to show of, a lot of things i guess..

this fat middle aged fat guy said "if your not using the weights put them back" when all i was doing was resting in between a set annoyed me


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

That i'm never in it


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

whats been ****ing me off lately is 2 lads who are trying to lift but what they do is spot each other but instead of just being there to help when they get stuck they grab each others wrists or the bar and lift with them so they are thinking they are lifting heavy weights but really there mate behind them is takin half the weight and the funny thing of it was one day last week 1 of them was in on there own and asked me to spot him on a few things first was the bench he was telling me he would go up to 100kg so so he warmed up with the bar and then i put it up to 60 kg and i sed you dont need me to spot yet do u beens you can do 100 that will be easy yer lol so i walked of for a sec and started my shoulder workout and the **** dropped the bar on his chest and couldnt move he didnt even get 1 rep up i just walked over picked it of him and laughed. these 2 are in the gym nearly everyday so just cant get away from them it makes it even better that 1 of them has been on aas for years and openly tells every1 and he still cant lift a bean and they both strut around telling every1 else they are doin somethink wrong and trying to correct them lol


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

mal said:


>


lol every1s a pervert in the gym i go to


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

People who sit on machines and don't use them


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

People who just stand around doing nothing for absolutely ages.

Equally annoying is personal trainers who put their iPads on the equipment I want to use.


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

For me its taking ages on diff machines...But In my gym you have to join in with people and be fairly rude/assertive to get anything done.

Most annoying use is guys that use our only squat rack to do armcurls with an olympic bar with 5kg on each side....We had set weigthed barbells that go upto 50kg..****ing retards ..

But latly I make my annoyance very clear to people regardless of there size/hard nut image.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

People who throw their sweat towels on the squat rack then go off and do cardio for 10 mins. Yeah because we're all going to wait till you finish your cardio and workout before using the squat rack :rolleye:


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

big shrek said:


> i tell ya what ****es me off the most at my gym is the really fat bird who has taken a shine to the "ol shrekster" she keeps giving me the eye and keeps walking past me every chance she gets,she is massive,arms like a dinner lady and *i bet her ham wallet looks like a gutted ewok*gggrrrrr makes me mad
> 
> rant over


LMAO


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

This thread scares me in case I might be one if those annoying skinny people. I often take 3 mins between a set as a rest, and I will quite often ask someone if I can jump in as I don't see the harm but due to being tiny it normally means I end up running around sliding plates on and off for the bloke before and after my sets.

Ps one thing that ****ed me off is cheap cardio equipment with touch screens that don't work. But life, techno or Precor even the cheapo life fitness stuff us better than some of the crap I see. Circle fitness by far the worst.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Am not complaining since am using the gym when most people are at work so it's quiet and even when some afternoons are a bit more busy, I always find an alternative to this machine or exercise so I never have to team with someone. Rare time I did I made sure he could get done as quick as me to respect my resting phases.


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

big shrek said:


> i tell ya what ****es me off the most at my gym is the really fat bird who has taken a shine to the "ol shrekster" she keeps giving me the eye and keeps walking past me every chance she gets,she is massive,arms like a dinner lady and i bet her ham wallet looks like a gutted ewok
> 
> gggrrrrr makes me mad
> 
> rant over


Ham wallet

Gutted ewok

LMFAO


----------



## J90 (Nov 17, 2011)

A group of pretty boys who come in all lie down in a row, grab a medicine ball and hammer it into their abs for 3 lots of 10 minutes a time in the hope it will make the perfect set of abs.....


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

I like laughing at the fellas who spend an hour and a halk working their tiny biceps!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

8 stone bicep boys who stand and stare at the females trying to get on with a workout and making them feel uncomfortable, or when they watch you lift and make snide comments under their breath whilst they curl the 10kg DB for the 80th time


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

It's gotta be the pricks who stand round in huge packs, 4 or 5 at a time, hogging the squat rack or the smith not actually doing any lifting, just texting and 'play fighting' whilst discussing who can lift the most and trying to take the **** out of each other.

GET OUT OF MY ****ING WAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

dropping off weights is soo ignoramous..

some people awful for it, one foreign lad is grunting and strugglin wiv 40kgs or something and all the time dropping them

feck you i work i canyt be takin time off wiv a broken foot, looser


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

tkd67 said:


> The above ^^^^^ and pretty boys...


 see now thers two birds for you lol

anyway us girls would like to see men talent the ones that make u go OHHHHHHHH YEAH BABY I WOULD

kaza


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I take ages, i take about 25 minutes to do a set of deadlifts and i drop them at the end of my heaviest sets, but this is because im lifting heavy (for me i mean, its all relative) and it takes me ages to be ready between sets, and ur fcuked if u think after a heavy set of deads im going to place the weight down slowly, i just let go lol


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Broken equipment!

Each member pays between £25-£50 a month, 100's of members. Get it sorted.

A couple of days ok fine but not weeks on end.

Really ****es me off, I wanna sit in the squat rack with my mates and chat not stand next to it because it's broken.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Some people might be using fitness apps on there phone or have there routine jotted down. I agree with people actually on the phone


----------



## ShibbyFly (Jan 19, 2011)

Not replacing weights every time! People who talk on their phone can be annoying if they are taking up equipment but i use my phone in the gym with an app to note down what I'm lifting. I find it really useful to make sure I'm always adding on weight and just generally keeping track of my training. I'm sure there are some people in my gym who think "look at that t0sser on his phone", personally, I couldn't give a tiny rats ass! I'm there to train, and I find my phone a great tool to aid that.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sharpiedj said:


> Some people might be using fitness apps on there phone or have there routine jotted down. I agree with people actually on the phone


No problem with that, but when the lads are blatantly not lifting anything, not even got a bead on from a previous set and are standing round chatting ****, texting and messing about on their phones showing each other pictures etc, whilst hogging the equipment, HELMETS!

Also get people on their phone on the treadmill next to me, just leave your phone in your ****ing locker, aint gonna kill you to be without it for an hour!! They have to speak really loud coz of all the treadmill noise, so it's: 'HELLO?!?!? YEAH I'M ON THE TREADMILL.......' like trigger happy tv.

The lads I see deifinitely aint using the apps to log anything!


----------



## Js23 (May 3, 2012)

One person and one person only at my gym. Every single day he comes in wearing a stupid retarded beanie pulled almost over his eyes then his routine is as follows

Bench Press

Pose

Lat Pulldown

Pose

Phonecall

Pose

Text

Pose

Bench Press

Takes off beanie and walks out

Every single F*cking day man, he pulls a retarded face when posing and he must weigh 10 stone with no muscle mass in the slightest


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Js23 said:


> One person and one person only at my gym. Every single day he comes in wearing a stupid retarded beanie pulled almost over his eyes then his routine is as follows
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> ...


seriously? with a solid routine like that as well, must be his diets not nailed


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

My hate is people who sweat everywhere or have greasy ass hair and don't use a towel after them it's nasty!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Js23 said:


> One person and one person only at my gym. Every single day he comes in wearing a stupid retarded beanie pulled almost over his eyes then his routine is as follows
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> ...


Don't be so hard on yourself fella, you'll grow eventually... :001_tt2:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

****ers who moan about gym **** on forums like it will change anything.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

For me its the [email protected] that throw the weights about!!!!

They have been doing it that long in my gym the concrete floor has now caved in and need to be re done

Really annoys me as it breaks the weights as well


----------



## Js23 (May 3, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself fella, you'll grow eventually... :001_tt2:


lol that aint me thats a fact, i hate people using cell phones in the gym, and him posing is just funny but it puts me off my game.


----------



## Js23 (May 3, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> seriously? with a solid routine like that as well, must be his diets not nailed


yeah gotta be the diet, i cant think of any other reason whatsoever. might try finding out hid diet tomorrow :tongue:


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

When it is closed.


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

When I see people getting angry from all the creatine they are injecting.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

People who look sh1te but walk about arms flared out wearing tight vests, weight belt to keep the belly tucked in with chicken legs.

People taking up the cable fly section doing every type of frickin rope crunches when the gym has many pull down machinethey could pick.

People doing leg raises on the benches used for chest when there's plenty of others to use.

The tw4t who's just one fat lump of turd who dose lat spreads and squeezes put I'm taking a sh1t face.

The screamers who Start to scream from rep 1 thought to 15 - I'm sorry Cnut if youve done 15 reps its not heavy so wtf you screaming.

Guys who hang about behind the counter an then are chuffed when thy give you change when you pay having that grin like they gad something to do with gym business.

The runts who come only in summer gangs of 10 same haircuts hogging one bench then talks loud amongst them who they knocked out.

People who fart or just plain stinks of pi55 and biscuits.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> People who look sh1te but walk about arms flared out wearing tight vests, weight belt to keep the belly tucked in with chicken legs.
> 
> People taking up the cable fly section doing every type of frickin rope crunches when the gym has many pull down machinethey could pick.
> 
> ...


theres lads at my gym that volunteer to fix gym equipment for the exact same reason. you see them looking around to see if anyone notices them with a ****ing drill in their hand like theyre part owners of the place


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

All of the above.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

People who look sh1te but walk about arms flared out wearing tight vests, weight belt to keep the belly tucked in with chicken legs.

People taking up the cable fly section doing every type of frickin rope crunches when the gym has many pull down machines they could pick.

People doing leg raises on the benches used for chest when there's plenty of others to use.

The tw4t who's just one fat lump of turd who dose lat spreads and squeezes out I'm taking a sh1t face.

The screamers who Start to scream from rep 1 thought to 15 - I'm sorry Cnut if youve done 15 reps its not heavy so wtf you screaming.

Guys who hang about behind the counter an then are chuffed when thy give you change when you pay having that grin like they gad something to do with gym business.

The runts who come only in summer gangs of 10 same haircuts hogging one bench then talks loud amongst them who they knocked out.

People who fart or just plain stinks of pi55 and biscuits.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

fukin loads of things

like when little kids come in and do bench 4 days a week

when kids come in groups of 5 and hog the EZ bar trying to curl 5kg for half an hour while i'm waiting to use it

nobs that look in the mirror every second

kids that come in bench on the smith machine using 3 spotters without even putting a weight on the bar wtf!

skinny people who walk round drinking their milkshake during a session using the multi gym machines

some smelly guy who looks like a taxi driver who plays punjab music outta his phone while attempting to train

people who try and put others down by saying i'm bigger then you when there clearly not or ****in ell you been slacking you aint training properly


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

people


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

Nothing really bothers me, as once I put the magical headphones in, i'm in my own little world.

But something did make me angry, and that was some old chinese cvnt drinking from the fountain thing and putting his mouth around the pipe bit we fill our bottles from.

I went n got the disinfectant n cleaned the fking thing after he finished.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

the haters

and the bellends that think lifting weights makes em hard


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

Nothing really bothers me, as once I put the magical headphones in, i'm in my own little world.

But something did make me angry, and that was some old chinese cvnt drinking from the fountain thing and putting his mouth around the pipe bit we fill our bottles from.

I went n got the disinfectant n cleaned the fking thing after he finished.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

walked into a gym for the first time the other night and there was about 40 people in there, about 90% of them all turned round and tried to start a staring comp with me, didnt like the gym so wont be training there again anytime soon, also heard from other people this happens alot in there lol


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

number 2!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Strangers!!!!!! I have a home gym.


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

I hate the big cu*ts who have muscle who walk backwards and forwards hardly lifting anything or doing anything then fu*k off!! It annoys me So im waiting for them to bugger off to use t he machines etc then they dont use em bugger off after hardly doing anything. Yet every week they bigger!!!!


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

Couldn't care less about talking on phones, chatting, looking at weights etc Do whatever you want to do, but not putting back weights..... Now that ****es me off, that gets in the way of my workout. Selfish pricks, who do they think will do it.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

when **** lookin guys try and give you advice, fair enough if there old and you know they use to look the part or still do abit fine i'll listen but not when you've been going gym the same amount of years as me and still look the same or worse then you did when you first walked in


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

ryda said:


> walked into a gym for the first time the other night and there was about 40 people in there, about 90% of them all turned round and tried to start a staring comp with me, didnt like the gym so wont be training there again anytime soon, also heard from other people this happens alot in there lol


No offence mate but this just sounds like paranoia.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Marc2013 said:


> I hate the big cu*ts who have muscle who walk backwards and forwards hardly lifting anything or doing anything then fu*k off!! It annoys me So im waiting for them to bugger off to use t he machines etc then they dont use em bugger off after hardly doing anything. Yet every week they bigger!!!!


Then they're doing something right mate....


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

people that sweat loads (leaving it on the benchs n other equipment!) how gross is that ****

also people dont do deadlift or squat, CMON MAN WHATYA DOING

also when you get a bunch of young boys standing around clogging up the place and copying each other looking clueless


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

i voted number one


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hardly lifting weights but hanging around so you cant use them till they bugger off.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

ryda said:


> fukin loads of things
> 
> like when little kids come in and do bench 4 days a week
> 
> ...


AHAHAHA :L IM DEAD LOOOOL


----------



## Adam K (Dec 9, 2012)

Where do i start lol. As a PT the biggest thing is watching other PTs not giving a **** about anyone in the gym. For example- watching someone struggle with an exercise and not say anything or being told about something being broken and they just shrug their shoulders. ****s


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

I use my phone to track my weights etc


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

People standing talking like ****s beside a machine you want


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Drop setting till failure at a really low weight and then an ex or someone walks in to catch you struggling to push the last feeble rep


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

Someone stinking and sweating and not wiping a machine/bench down. Rancid.


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Getting someone to spot you on a heavy dumbbell bench press and then when you have your last rep up they try to help you by taking one of the dumbbells off you!!


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Usual Suspect said:


> Muppets who come to train in jeans, shirt & shoes & their just done swerve hairstyles which they spend the whole session looking at in the mirror!! MUPPETS!!!


Guilty


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

people not replacing weights destroys my soul.. nothing worse than coming in to the gym to see sh1t everywhere!


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

For me its the gym trainers who are more interested in chatting up some chick instead of doing their job :banghead:


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

The woman who dress like they at a club with a **** load of make up on.. Grrrr **** off hoe


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

People talking to much instead of training..

When I got in the gym the other night.. there was 3 girls on a piece of gym equipment I wanted to use. I asked if they had many left. She said yes. So I chose another machine, and thought I would come back to it.

They spent so much time talking... that after an hour, when I was leaving the gym, they were still on that same machine.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

anthony900220 said:


> The woman who dress like they at a club with a **** load of make up on.. Grrrr **** off hoe


Yeah I find women with s*xy fit bodies, fcks my training session up when Im on cycle... I start dribbling, then get asked to leave the Gym :innocent:


----------



## morgz129 (May 4, 2011)

Justkeeptrainin said:


> Drop setting till failure at a really low weight and then an ex or someone walks in to catch you struggling to push the last feeble rep


This!! Haha its happened to me once or twice makes you feel like a right t1t


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Curling in the squat rack


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## harryw555 (Jan 9, 2013)

Couple lads at my gym use the Squat rack for doing their bench press as they don't know how to spot each other obviously. Every week this happens.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

People who are too lazy to give the machine a quick wipe down.

Had one today guy who doesn't seem to like my being bigger, so lifts more to compensate for his fragile ego

Im just there to train ffs not to massage their ego.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Hate people leaving weights around. The squat rack yesterday looked like an explosion in a dumbbell factory! Hate it more because then you are not sure if they have finished or are they coming back to it???


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

People going at like they're on speed!! and you can clearly see there not going anywhere!!!


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

posers. people that think that the mirrors in the gym are for checking yourself out, making sure your hair is in the right place and everyone knows you got abs. I hate these dudes as they are mostly just skinny runts that can press 20kg


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Leaving weights around and not replacing ;

Also the skinny guys who think its ok to throw the DBS around after curling them


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't take this as an attack on either of you, but what relevance is there that the guys are skinny or not? Big guys would still look bellends if they check themselves out of throw dumbells. But other than the skinny part, I agree.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

the seats in the changing rooms have no width so when you try and put your bag down, it always falls off, irrates me


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Boxing in the mirrors after every set.......headbutt!


----------



## Shaundasheep (Oct 28, 2011)

The guy that owns ours, he is the biggest p3nis in the country by far, talks sh1t constantly, thinks he is the biggest gangster ever and sells sh1t gear!

@Ashcrapper will second me on this one!


----------



## 1968 chevelle (Dec 8, 2011)

slamming the weights when they arent that heavy


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

januarys


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

the scearmers fair enough if your maxing it not so cool with 20kg dumbells, the ones who use equipment as coat hangers and the i'm going to take an hour to do 4 sets on a machine


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

poor hygiene.... boke


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

the smelly people! there was this one guy who smelled liked he spewed on his trainers an never washed them. mixed in with old sweaty socks. :no:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

vetran said:


> januarys


This and September (uni gym)


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Having to wait for equipment. Walking there in the snow is annoying also.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

One fella who I see every morning who lifts a few weights then paces back and forward for ages like a caged animal! Plus he's got a hoody on like Kenny from South Park! (And he knocked the barbell when I was doing bench press - lucky I can't lift heavy yet otherwise I would have dropped it).


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

If you are a really strong hench man and can load up 100s of kg on the benches, squat rack, leg press, etc. then be a FECKING MAN and deload!!!!

The number of times I've had to strip things because some tool is on display but too much of a sissy little boy to strip things makes me genuinely wish I could go she hulk on him!

However, instead, I use the advantage of my 32 years to speak to them all in a loud clear 3rd grade teacher voice and shame the little boys into doing this. :smartass: :devil2: :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> If you are a really strong hench man and can load up 100s of kg on the benches, squat rack, leg press, etc. then be a FECKING MAN and deload!!!!
> 
> The number of times I've had to strip things because some tool is on display but too much of a sissy little boy to strip things makes me genuinely wish I could go she hulk on him!
> 
> However, instead, I use the advantage of my 32 years to speak to them all in a loud clear 3rd grade teacher voice and shame the little boys into doing this. :smartass: :devil2: :thumb:


Its about respect for the owners of the gym & other people training their thats what its all about imo.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Its about respect for the owners of the gym & other people training their thats what its all about imo.


Exactly. Real men have consideration for others and don't leave the wee girlies to strip their weights. Last week even, I was in the gyM, and this 5'2, 100lb wet, girl was trying to strip 150kg off the squat rack. She could only reach the pegs on tiptoe FFS. That's totally out of order.

I'm a big lass so stripped it for her. Then she racked out some smoking ATG squats at 50kg that would have shamed half of the guys. I don't have that flexibility!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Exactly. Real men have consideration for others and don't leave the wee girlies to strip their weights. Last week even, I was in the gyM, and this 5'2, 100lb wet, girl was trying to strip 150kg off the squat rack. She could only reach the pegs on tiptoe FFS. That's totally out of order.
> 
> I'm a big lass so stripped it for her. Then she racked out some smoking ATG squats at 50kg that would have shamed half of the guys. I don't have that flexibility!


Pure slobbery but some people think they own the gym so they treat it as if they were at home . I told a guy once is this how messy you are at home? You need to grow up and clean up after yourself mate. He ignored it i talked to the manager the guy got banned for a month from the gym serves the cuwnt right.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@infernal0988 Good. He deserved to be banned. It's just lazy inconsiderate bull.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> @infernal0988 Good. He deserved to be banned. It's just lazy inconsiderate bull.


gym owners love me cause the gym has been my second home for a long time & how do i treat my home ? Clean & neat its like letting your undies & dishes lay all over the place no one wants to be their if its like that.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> gym owners love me cause the gym has been my second home for a long time & how do i treat my home ? Clean & neat its like letting your undies & dishes lay all over the place no one wants to be their if its like that.


Again agreed. In a flat share you get a slob, you put all the dirty dishes in their room. It's harder in a gym, but I've finally reached the point where I don't care I will pull people up on it. Interestingly, it's never the girls, or the PLs, or the serious lifters. It's always the little bantam, strut around the gym boys.

How much have you shocked them? In January I went up to a kid and told him that while nipples were fun I didn't want to see them while I worked out. :innocent: Now he runs away when I go in the gym. :lol: Course the fact I'm old enough to be his mum probably helped that little bit of humiliation along. :rolleye:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Again agreed. In a flat share you get a slob, you put all the dirty dishes in their room. It's harder in a gym, but I've finally reached the point where I don't care I will pull people up on it. Interestingly, it's never the girls, or the PLs, or the serious lifters. It's always the little bantam, strut around the gym boys.
> 
> How much have you shocked them? In January I went up to a kid and told him that while nipples were fun I didn't want to see them while I worked out. :innocent: Now he runs away when I go in the gym. :lol: Course the fact I'm old enough to be his mum probably helped that little bit of humiliation along. :rolleye:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: PAUSE FOR DRAMATIC EFFECT ... You should have twisted them ! Then maybe next time he would wear a tank top or a tshirt that covered he`s bones oh i mean nipples  Their is something called gym etiquette & general social understanding of acceptance i see these boys all the time hogging the bench screaming their lungs out with 40kg benchpress, i wait until their finished with their 30th set of bench (2/3 0f their workout) warm up with 80kg & their eyes grow wide as grannies saucer plates. I have a Tshirt on covering half my arms & rest of my upper body THEY all have GASP high end gym cloth like Body wear & what not. They show up in brand new shoes i show im in torn grey old pants & torn shoes take my shoes off train without shoes. Point is the weaker people are the more i see they feel the need to make a statement by being knobs or peacocking in the gym.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

People going and putting in 50% effort.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

About four people to a bench or machine


----------



## Lemaow (Aug 28, 2012)

When kids all use the same piece of kit for multiple exercises. It's not just the hogging, it's the between sets when they don't know what else to do and get in the damn way.

Being asked twice by some kid if I was done with the bench. Happened last night. After the first time I had just sat down and finished my first set. I explained to him what I was doing and he looked confused like I would just give up the bench to him. He then comes back when I'm 2 sets from finishing and asks again. Was only on it for 15mins or so!! And there are at least 5 other benches there that people are using..ask them!

People who drop 10kg thinking they are the mutts.

The mid-set wanderer. Don't normally mind but one guy turned and walked right into me mid-set. Strange considering he had already walked past me at least twice and I wasn't close the dopey sod.

People who ask me if I'm done with something mid-set. Or hover and stare at me the whole time because they want the kit. Just ask me in between sets! It's not hard...

Ok that feels better, I can sleep well tonight now...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Leaving heavy weights on bars so it takes me forever getting them off.

Just hogging the equipment (looking at the weights lol)

Little S**ts messing about...


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Newbie ****s in groups of 5 , the leader always wears a vest, doing their whole workout on the cable crossover machine , you know the type, bring all sorts of handle attachtments, doing arms ,back, tri's, shoulders, abs. These fcuk wits always annoy me as they come in on my chest day.

Although I asked politely once can i do quick 3 sets of crossovers which would of taken me 5 mins but the leader said they have about another hour left, I laughed and ignored him and done my sets. Am I a bully? no, there's many pull down machines they could use.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

people who think they have more right to be in the gym than anyone else ................ oh hang on.


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Tw4ts sitting at a machine faffing about on their damn mobile. You ask them if they're almost done... "nah, 3 sets left..." WELL START FCUKING LIFTING THEN!!!!!


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

Guys that slam the weights down, theres a guy who uses the cable not going that heavy will get to his last rep an instead of the last negative he will drop it slamming it down, and turn around to see whos looking like he is some beast :angry:


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

T\/\/aTs


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Big guys who have legs the same size or smaller than mine (I`m still a newbie and skinny but managing to put on some muscle) Some of these guys top halfves are twice the size of me, yet our legs are no different.... that shouldn't **** me off but it does. Where are there legs?!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

jammin888 said:


> Guys that slam the weights down, theres a guy who uses the cable not going that heavy will get to his last rep an instead of the last negative he will drop it slamming it down, and turn around to see whos looking like he is some beast :angry:


No dropping the weights in our gym...get banned if it happens.

Not much gets on my nerves at the gym, BUT, the other day there were 3 lads giggling and laughing all the time. Basically not taking their lifting seriously. I know it shouldnt bother me but I take this game quite serious so can't be doing with pr1cks fannying about.

Maybe I'm just a grumpy cvnt lol


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

W*nkers that use the squat rack/cage for overhead press etc when the weight they use is on those fixed barbells, also my gym has barbells that can be used freely.

16 yearold Zyzz crew w*nkers that use BBC/Misc slang.

W*nkers that take all of the dumbbells in a weight class, eg. 40-30kg

W*nkers that take dumbbells then talk to some gal.

People that grunt every rep.. w*nkers

I remember some w*nker came to me and he asked me when If im finished with the leg extensions, I said no I'd be 5 minutes and the fvcker stood there/up close looking side to side for the whole time

I love dropping plates though so I'm a bit of w*nker too


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

Fat bastards who put no effort in at all, having a look on their face of 'what's for dinner?' They would be better off running to the gym and back without going in !!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

SirStrokeUrEgo said:


> W*nkers that use the squat rack/cage for overhead press etc when the weight they use is on those fixed barbells, also my gym has barbells that can be used freely.
> 
> 16 yearold Zyzz crew w*nkers that use BBC/Misc slang.
> 
> ...


What sort of gym do you go to that has whores working out?


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Kimball said:


> What sort of gym do you go to that has whores working out?


The local brothel..


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

People that smell of wet dog.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

SirStrokeUrEgo said:


> The local brothel..


You might get away with that with your girlfriend but there aren't any brothels with gym I'm aware of in the uk, now if you lived in Japan!

But back to the thread, I really don't understand your comment?


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Kimball said:


> You might get away with that with your girlfriend but there aren't any brothels with gym I'm aware of in the uk, now if you lived in Japan!
> 
> But back to the thread, I really don't understand your comment?


I mean, people that take equipment then talk to some gal for 10 odd minutes, im not sexist if thats what your thinking


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

SirStrokeUrEgo said:


> I mean, people that take equipment then talk to some gal for 10 odd minutes, are you trying to imply im sexiest ?


I wasn't implying anything, i was trying to see if you meant something different to how id read it. however no, You sound far from sexiest, you sound a bit of a tool. So any girl in a gym is a whore? Nice attitude.

The term is sexist but not how I'd classify you after that, more crude and obnoxious.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Supernoodles who insist on throwing down the 12kgs after shoulder pressing 6 half reps to then get up and flex with their weedy pals and world war 2 pilot haircuts.

I think this might be strange but what really f*cks me off is the old guy who used to have muscle when he comes over whilst I'm either working to failure or doing HIT dropsets and asks in a very loud voice mid rep

"You going too heavy?"

If i wasnt overly concerned about being some big Jamals cumdump in jail, I'd kill the cnut!!


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I wasn't implying anything, i was trying to see if you meant something different to how id read it. however no, You sound far from sexiest, you sound a bit of a tool. So any girl in a gym is a whore? Nice attitude.
> 
> The term is sexist but not how I'd classify you after that, more crude and obnoxious.


Seen I came across as an ****, 're-edited the comment a few minutes ago!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

monkfish said:


> Fat bastards who put no effort in at all, having a look on their face of 'what's for dinner?' They would be better off running to the gym and back without going in !!


I'm quite the opposite mate, il give the big fat ones more of my time than the skinny as sh1t towie lookalikes. Even if the chubby isn't trying 100% they have still shown guts (no pun intended) to enter the place...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

SirStrokeUrEgo said:


> Seen I came across as an ****, 're-edited the comment a few minutes ago!


Fair enough ill drop it, I just find too many comments like that in this board.

Thanks


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bobbydrake said:


> One fella who I see every morning who lifts a few weights then paces back and forward for ages like a caged animal! Plus he's got a hoody on like Kenny from South Park! (And he knocked the barbell when I was doing bench press - lucky I can't lift heavy yet otherwise I would have dropped it).


This me without the hood. I can't stop pacing when I'm in between sets. Moody as **** too. Weird as I'm the nicest smiliest person in real life


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

people who dont put weights or plates back where it belongs

people who curl in the squat wrack

teenagers in group of 5 that sit on the bench talking doing a set each every 10 min

people who teach other people dangerous & wrong techniques to younger kids & teenagers

people who do half reps or quarter reps with the biggest weights they can find and think their the dogs bollox

people who do more weight then they can handle with a half ****d shaky wobbly technique

People who only train chest & arms (no legs back or shoulders)

I hate these kind of people.


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Following on from my poll about people not replacing weights after use, I saw a guy yesterday using the squat rack for deadlifts and spending more time sat down next to it contemplating lifting them.
> 
> Pi55ed me and my training partner off as we wanted to use the squat rack for..........SQUATS!


asking for a spot whilst benching and then realising the person has shorts onmg: disgusting


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

Super_G said:


> I'm quite the opposite mate, il give the big fat ones more of my time than the skinny as sh1t towie lookalikes. Even if the chubby isn't trying 100% they have still shown guts (no pun intended) to enter the place...


I have a lot of respect for over-weight people who go to the gym to improve themselves, it's just the ones who don't break a sweat then stuff their faces in the cafe afterwards.


----------



## gibubu (Jan 9, 2013)

people who dont put weights or plates back where it belongs


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

People in my gym who get water from the fountain, then proceed to leave their plastic cups all over the gym when they're finished. Normally you see about 20 plastic cups strewn across the floor, or tucked away near the equipment


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

People who don't put weights back. People who stare at you for longer than 17 secs lol. People who do straight arm pull downs for their triceps :lol:


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Mate I need to tick all of your options as my gym is full of complete ballbags please change the poll!!


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Where is the option for 'All of the above'?


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

When people ask you to let you know once your done with a piece of equipment and then expect you to somehow find them before the next guy jumps on the machine.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Clever cnuts who think they can just barge you out the way, just because you have a better physique than them.

Plank tried doing this in the car park, stupid immature pr1cks!!!

Can't wait to hit my test cycle in a few weeks, they had really better not rattle me then.

Edit - I'm quite liking this thread, it's a nice way to vent without taking it out on gym members


----------



## proironaust (Oct 17, 2010)

Gym staff coming up to you when your training and trying to chat while your training. Out of everyone they should know better than to talk to personal training. Oh a great mention to the people that set PB when your not there and than when they try in front of you they never get it lol


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

lol...old post brought back to life.

heres mine, apart from people not putting weights back, what really fcuks me off is, you are on say the lat pull down machine, you are doing 3 or 4 sets, having a minute rest inbetween sets, then some silly skinny little cnut comes over and asks how long am i going to be.

i swear one day im going to wrap a 20 kg DB around some fukkers head. :lol:


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

It annoys me that as soon as you start making progress through hard work, people assume your on the gear.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

alan1971 said:


> lol...old post brought back to life.
> 
> heres mine, apart from people not putting weights back, what really fcuks me off is, you are on say the lat pull down machine, you are doing 3 or 4 sets, having a minute rest inbetween sets, then some silly skinny little cnut comes over and asks how long am i going to be.
> 
> i swear one day im going to wrap a 20 kg DB around some fukkers head. :lol:


What's wrong with being skinny or asking how long you will be?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

skinny ****s who stand and star at my girlfriend then turn around and whisper to each other.... basically because she can lift more than they can.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

People who need a spotter to help them on every rep, just use a lower weight you can actually lift dumbass!


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> What's wrong with being skinny or asking how long you will be?


well simple really, dont you think they should learn some fcuking patiences????..........and you never get bothered by the bigger guyz who knows how the gym works.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

alan1971 said:


> well simple really, dont you think they should learn some fcuking patiences????..........and you never get bothered by the bigger guyz who knows how the gym works.


He's not psychic. Some people park on machines forever. Some people are busy and have limited time in gym and can't afford to spend all their time waiting for some grumpy self righteous ****er on the lat pull down machine when they can do something else and come back when they expect them to be done. Rather than hovering around behind like an athletic seagull.

You got one thing right though. The big guys do know their way round the gym. Hence why they aren't using the lat pull down machine.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> He's not psychic. Some people park on machines forever. Some people are busy and have limited time in gym and can't afford to spend all their time waiting for some grumpy self righteous ****er on the lat pull down machine when they can do something else and come back when they expect them to be done. Rather than hovering around behind like an athletic seagull.
> 
> You got one thing right though. The big guys do know their way round the gym. Hence why they aren't using the lat pull down machine.


 :lol: the big guyz use the lat pull down in the gym i go to, and why should'nt they?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Prefacing this by saying I am in no way homophobic, nor homosexual.

A lot of gay guys train at my gym. Far too many are absolute sexual predators.

There's one who will just follow me round, and always use a machine next to me, a bench next to me, or just to dumbbells a few inches away from wherever I am. He even followed me into the toilets once and squeezed in to the urinal next to me when there was plenty of others free. He also always uses the locker next to mine (I've got a permanent locker so I'm not moving lol).

There's plenty who will just stare with a hungry look in their eyes. Some try to talk but will just get growled at (same goes for anyone tbh), but when it's a sh1tty line clearly trying to start a random conversation it's so much worse. Someone asked me how to get out of the gym the other day. He didn't seem to impressed when I advised him to use the same way he came in.

And far too many who militantly walk around with their c0cks out, clearly trying to pick up. The old ones are the worst.

Oh, and anyone who interrupts as I'm gearing up for a squat. Happens all too often.


----------



## 54321 (Aug 28, 2006)

Think this sums it up fairly well...






Funniest thing ever in my gym last week. Guy was shadow boxing and what looked like dancing on the spot for almost an hour. Never touched a single weight or machine in the time I was there....I guess his WiiFit must be on the blink.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

resten said:


> Prefacing this by saying I am in no way homophobic, nor homosexual.
> 
> A lot of gay guys train at my gym. Far too many are absolute sexual predators.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you are going to a gym?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Are you sure you are going to a gym?


Don't be stupid. Everyone knows that anywhere with rainbow flags hanging outside is a gym!


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Another one this week, little skinny rudeboys bowling around thinking their the big man then struggle with 20kg on the bench press


----------



## Gee Kay (Jul 23, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Are you sure you are going to a gym?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

People that throw the weights do my fvcking head in!!

Some little chav pecker walking round with rolls of carpet under his arms when he is only big enough for toilet rolls seems to feel the need to throw weights around even if they are really light ones


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> People that throw the weights do my fvcking head in!!
> 
> Some little chav pecker walking round with rolls of carpet under his arms when he is only big enough for toilet rolls seems to feel the need to throw weights around even if they are really light ones


this and replacing weights

tbh if you cant rest the weight on your knees afterwards then theyre too heavy to be lifting by yourself and you need a spotter to get one out of your hand after your set.


----------



## MasterShorty (Feb 17, 2013)

54321 said:


> Think this sums it up fairly well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao @ that video, pretty much sums my gym up. hate people using the squat rack for ez bar curls, and idiots hogging the bench press for 50 sets.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> this and replacing weights
> 
> tbh if you cant rest the weight on your knees afterwards then theyre too heavy to be lifting by yourself and you need a spotter to get one out of your hand after your set.


Why?


----------



## poster_boy (Dec 22, 2011)

As I'm Fitness First - the adverts they constantly play over the tannoy and on the screens to sell their Maximuscle range "developed by nutritionists" is worse than anyone making an idiot of themselves...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It pi55es me off when I'm laying on the bench doing an exercise and the dog comes in and licks my face, really puts me off


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

harryalmighty said:


> this and replacing weights
> 
> tbh if you cant rest the weight on your knees afterwards then theyre too heavy to be lifting by yourself and you need a spotter to get one out of your hand after your set.


These lads had spotters but still felt the need to be all macho and throw the weights about

Sometimes with 50 for example you have to drop them sometimes which is understandable


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

How do you lot deal with stupid kids in the gym.

Had one idiot who clearly didn't like my looking far better than him.

So what did he do?

Started banging weights around, puffing his chest out giving me black looks.

I was going to snap, and tell him to grow up and wind his neck in.

But i bit my tongue and carried on.

What would you have done?


----------



## uk-powermaster (Feb 8, 2011)

Dantreadz85 said:


> or the pr**k that comes an stands right in front of the mirror while ur deadlifting to do his 20 th set of bicep curls . drives me ****ing mad aswell, especially as i have a knee and really have to watch my form


Most people have 2 knees.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> How do you lot deal with stupid kids in the gym.
> 
> Had one idiot who clearly didn't like my looking far better than him.
> 
> ...


Laughed my head off


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Had a kid ask me 3 times how long I'd be on the bench, I was only doing 4 sets too. Was stood around watching me do each set then would ask how many left. Didnt help he was German!


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> How do you lot deal with stupid kids in the gym.
> 
> Had one idiot who clearly didn't like my looking far better than him.
> 
> ...


Giving you black looks? Never heard that before anyway I think you did the right thing.Why do other people feel the need to act macho in the gym it makes you look like a tool(not you Dazza the person in the gym)


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

A few things... People training right in front of the dumbbells so u have to wait for em to finish before u can get some.

Also people who don't put weights away. I used to work at a gym so was forever putting weights back that people left on the floor.

I hate people who use far too much weight, then throw the weights down when they've done. Then moan when the weights r broke!

I also hate carpet carrying bellends who aren't even big.

I pretty much hate everyone and everything at my gym. Apart from me


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

montytom said:


> Giving you black looks? Never heard that before anyway I think you did the right thing.Why do other people feel the need to act macho in the gym it makes you look like a tool(not you Dazza the person in the gym)


Just means he kept giving me dirty looks, like i spat in his pint yet all i did was sit on the bench and cracked on with things.

Been a few places, met many sound people and a few fools, but i can honestly say that cornwall seems to have the most idiots per capita than any other place i've been.

It's chock full of [email protected]!!!


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

most people agree on things that we hate, but i bet even if we all joined a gym together there would STILL be something to complain about ahah

For me personally i hate people who take ages on a bench or who dont put weights back, throwing weights doesnt bother me that much, its only themselves that there going to injure but the other two things i said effect me


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay, i've got a new one from today.

I walked into the gym toilets, turn to the urinals and all I see is a 23stone+ guys fat hairy ass. He was taking a p1ss like a 3 yeah old with his trousers around his ankles. I didn't want want to see or go next to him so I turn around and just see the mirror in the corner of my eye. What I saw in the mirror is nearly unspeakable of. For a split second I just see him bending over to pick his trousers up. Was nearly sick.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Hate shmucks who refuse to spot when someone has added weight to a full stack. Moaning it is not fair to others etc... cable will snap etc...

Wanted to smash his skull for being a cvnt. Rue the day if he dares to ask for me to spot!.


----------



## emjsinful87 (May 28, 2013)

Idiotic 'tshirt posers' who sit on equipment texting and fixing their hair in the mirror...it's a gym not a social gathering...oh and women who show up with 10 tonnes of make up and hair all done up like they're going on a night out...then walk (just flipping walk) on the treadmill for half an hour then spend the next 20 mins taking pics for instasoddingram (hence why i'm switching gyms...) if you're not gunna utilize the equipment properly...dont hog it wasting peoples time who actually wanna get ripped *grrr*


----------



## emjsinful87 (May 28, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> How do you lot deal with stupid kids in the gym.
> 
> Had one idiot who clearly didn't like my looking far better than him.
> 
> ...


passed him his dummy and tell him it's time for his nap


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dropping weights and hogging equipment are my two hates.


----------



## jordidza (Jun 24, 2012)

i voted for ''W4nkers who spend more time looking at the weights than lifting them'' its like "you got long left with them weights" "just another 2 more sets" like ****ing hell how longs that gonna be another fxcking half an hour been sat there for ages! :cursing:


----------



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

Its gotta be blokes eye ballin you when working out.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

emjsinful87 said:


> passed him his dummy and tell him it's time for his nap


Wish i had one on me, would have enjoyed handing it to him.

Since getting bigger they give me a wide birth now, only get the occasional one trying to sneak weights from the leg press im using,

they're more than welcome to once im done using them.

I have no interest in playing kid games, i just focus on my workout, relax and try and have a laugh nowadays.

I might be switching to an old spit n sawdust gym in a few months, as i can pretty much max out most of the stuff there anyway,

plus this place is well known for churning out most bb'ers in cornwall, so it'll be good to be surrounded with like minded folk.

Hell i might even find me a decent source there, who knows.


----------



## alpha alkylated (May 23, 2013)

D!ckheads trying to DL in the Power Cage....


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

alpha alkylated said:


> D!ckheads trying to DL in the Power Cage....


You mean rack pulls?


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Doesn't **** me off at all but I do find it hilarious the lads who walk round in vests that are 10stone wet through with little or no definition.

I was howling with laughter inside the other day when I was warming up on the dreadmill and kid of about 20 and 11 stone walked past me with a t-shirt on that said "no I don't do steroids but thanks for asking"

It was definitely meant as irony and fair play to him for it.


----------



## alpha alkylated (May 23, 2013)

@shaunmac nope I don't mean rack pulls these pr!cks were DL in the cage moments earlier they'd unloaded one side of my 5 plates a side squat set on the pins 5 ft in the air and nearly killed each other, Gym owner is going to ban the little bleeders if they've got the nuts to come back in


----------



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

Guys who stare you out if you life more than them, are better looking than them etc etc. They only have the courage to be a little bolder about it when they have one of their little bum chum gym buddies holding their hand - outnumbering you though.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Groups of three or four students using the gym as a "meeting place" hanging around chatting and playing games on their phones. They sit on the benches and get in the way. They do standing dumbbell curls, writhing and twisting their torsos like distressed fish.

Get back on your skateboards or loiter the pubs with your money given to you freely by mumsy and daddy.

Poor hard-up leaders of tomorrow. Ban them from gyms unless serious about training.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Was in gym other day and some skinny kid wasn't even lifting weights he was just in the corner on his phone the whole time...



Aguz said:


> Its gotta be blokes eye ballin you when working out.


ohh I get that a lot lol


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Probably the PT's, well 90% of them. they may know their knowledge when it comes to the equipment in there, and excercises, but the mojority of them only look like they've ever stepped in a gym for work

apart from one who's on the gear who tried to tell me once when I was using the flat bench (3 sets) then onto incline bench (3 sets) he said "generally we only allow3-4 sets per machine to keep 'things moving in the gym",

actually told the guy to fvck off and pointed him in the direction of the other bench at the other end of the gym which was now free. He know says "alright, hows things" everytime I see him now.

Actually a good guy after all that


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Nudgers, pointers, laughers, "OMG LOOK AT HIS FORM" type numpties!! maybe my forms not a 100%, let me see your form if you actually have a weight on the bar that will make your muscle know your in the gym!


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Squaters who need a belt and straps etc... when maxing out at 60kg for 4 reps!

Those who do bench press on the floor inside the squat cage. Little understanding that half reps are funny.

Change4life!. I mean, wtf is all that about?. Pointless and useless, but newbies follow it. pmsl.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

A-holes that spend half their time watching you train, and then post a thread about it


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> A-holes that spend half their time watching you train, and then post a thread about it


Did someone post something that had you caught out?


----------



## alpha alkylated (May 23, 2013)

Ppls who don't train legs ..... Seems they're everywhere these days


----------



## dave murray (Jun 6, 2013)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Following on from my poll about people not replacing weights after use, I saw a guy yesterday using the squat rack for deadlifts and spending more time sat down next to it contemplating lifting them.
> 
> Pi55ed me and my training partner off as we wanted to use the squat rack for..........SQUATS!


Stinking dirty unwashed scum who's feet stink in the changing room like dog vomit!!


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

alpha alkylated said:


> Ppls who don't train legs ..... Seems they're everywhere these days


You don't need to train legs, girls don't pay attention to legs


----------



## Mike_Smith (May 23, 2013)

People who wear the same clothes all the time, and they stink


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

I know a guy who is skinny and thinks he's huge, took gear from day one.....wears a vest, a SnapBack backwards and swaggers about the gym like he owns the joint after doing his 24kg dumbbell shoulder press.....highly infuriating


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Stu88 said:


> I know a guy who is skinny and thinks he's huge, took gear from day one.....wears a vest, a SnapBack backwards and swaggers about the gym like he owns the joint after doing his 24kg dumbbell shoulder press.....highly infuriating


could be me, except I couldnt press 24KG.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

huckfead said:


> Squaters who need a belt and straps etc... when maxing out at 60kg for 4 reps!
> 
> Those who do bench press on the floor inside the squat cage. Little understanding that half reps are funny.
> 
> Change4life!. I mean, wtf is all that about?. Pointless and useless, but newbies follow it. pmsl.


60kg is the highest I've squatted so far


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Stu88 said:


> I know a guy who is skinny and thinks he's huge, took gear from day one.....wears a vest, a SnapBack backwards and swaggers about the gym like he owns the joint after doing his 24kg dumbbell shoulder press.....highly infuriating


Lool I know a guy exactly like that!!! Watch this vid and see if you can spot him hahaha


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> 60kg is the highest I've squatted so far


Thats good! :thumb: . Its the young lads between 18 and 30 who walk round with their chests out, lats spread, skinny as weeds and walk like they were booted in the goolies the other day I talk of.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Guys who wear vests just because they are in the gym, weird.

Guys who unnecessarily slam the weights down after using them in an overly aggressive manner.

I don't have a problem with people talking or on the mobile as long as they aren't hogging machines.

No problem with people who have long rest periods either... its how they train.

I think if anyone has a problem with the above they need to mind their own ****ing business and stop watching other people and get on and train.


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

Guys who lift immediately in front of the weight stack so you then can't get in to get the weights you want.


----------



## alpha alkylated (May 23, 2013)

Today pi55ed off.... Bloke sez r u usin the power cage, yes I reply but UR welcome to set / rep with me he sez what you doing I tell him about 50-60 squats pyramid low rest interval around 4.5-5 plates a side

Spent the next half hour listening to [email protected] explaining his sh!t form was the best and he was a pro mountain biker - #[email protected]!


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

not gunna lie I track my workouts on my phone... a lot of people bring a pen and notebook but I find it faster [and more legible] to just type it in my phone and help me stay on track and try to work harder. what kills me is people not returning their weights.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 21, 2013)

When someone is using a bench for abs instead of pressing, I mean yea incline sit ups is nice but if the gym is busy I would just move to a gym ball. Just me tho prob too considerate.


----------



## alpha alkylated (May 23, 2013)

Dumbbell chest pressing and clonking yourself on the nipple with a 45 or 50.......


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

People who do drop sets on db press. They have every increment of db's from say 45kg down to 10kg. No one else in the gym can train!


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

people who go the gym and just their phone, that p*sses you off??? :confused1:

people who dont train their legs, that p*sses you off??? :confused1:

but then people get jealous of people who are shredded and strong ... men these days are getting like little b*tches


----------



## alpha alkylated (May 23, 2013)

Here's a recent pet hate from the Gym floor:

[email protected] who make their own test and ignoring the fact that they're only 20 something bang it in and end up Bacne Kings !


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ignorance of correct lifting practices. Seen so many younger guys doing things wrong.

Eg. Calf raises. Pushing with their thighs instead of their toes. Pointless.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

fat people and not drying your feet before getting out of the shower - you know who you are!


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

Gym staff telling me I can't do certain exercises as it's against health and safety rules but not telling people who do exercises wrong and could seriously hurt themselves.


----------



## Lemaow (Aug 28, 2012)

When my headphones get caught after psyching myself up for a big lift or during the reps, meaning headphones pop out my ears.

Getting an itchy nose during any kind of free weight press. Same goes for sweat in the eye..


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

D1ckeds putting dumbbell s back in the wrong place or leaving em scattered all over the floor ,,,, those 14 s are obviously to heavy mate , gym in town has right idea if ur caught leaving em lying around 2week ban


----------



## Paulo15_4 (May 5, 2012)

boys thats swagger on the treadmill, when they walk!! Stop it little boy!!


----------



## Paulo15_4 (May 5, 2012)

Half reps on the bench press!


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

All of the above,

Plus

People taking two pieces of equipment and one time!! Really ****es me off.

If its you doing this, please stop, all i want to do is hurl my dumbell at you at Tren Rage speeds of fury!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

throwing weights down just fecks me off

its just gay and ignorant like john terry :cursing:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

when someone takes my weights without even asking.. have to go chase them telling them i was using it -.-


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll just drop this right about here :lol: Worth the watch


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Paulo15_4 said:


> Half reps on the bench press!


some guy was trying to chest press 40kg dumbbells tonight, his left hand never moved and right hand range of movement was about 2"... he then stomped round the gym to see if anyone was watching him... lol he had a ming the merciless go-t too.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

people who leave their bench and go to the other side of the gym and come and try come back and claim it back half way through your set


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

people who have bad etiquette in changing rooms, ie - messing the whole place up with their fcuking water everywhere bescause they dont know how to towell themselves off. then u end up putting ur socks on , only to soak them in a puddle of some muppets drippage.

major annoyyance.


----------



## LionRampant (Jun 5, 2013)

Guy who takes liquid chalk down in a wee satchel round his waist really ****ing annoys me. He goes down with his chubby friend and i imagine he thinks of himself as some sort of Personal trainer. You can hear him giving advice to his pal and correcting his form. The other day while doing pull ups i hear him from the leg press screaming " AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH LOOK INTO MY EYES ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" . I fell from the pull up bar in stitches.


----------



## Lemaow (Aug 28, 2012)

When people say they are using plates and then don't.

I wanted a couple of 20s for OHP and the chap on the rack said he was going to be using all 4 of them. He only had 10s on the bar at the time. Fine...so I went and got them from the Smith machine and carried on.

Thing is, he didn't use all 4 plates! I think he might have used 2 tops. I still managed to do my sets but why say you are going to use something when clearly you aren't?? :S


----------



## Lemaow (Aug 28, 2012)

dbaird said:


> people who leave their bench and go to the other side of the gym and come and try come back and claim it back half way through your set


I hate this. I've normally waited a bit, checked to see if they have left anything like water bottle or towel (ie an indication they will be back) and then managed 2 or 3 sets before I hear "I'm still on that."

Really?!? I've managed to nearly do all my sets in the time it's taken you to go for a walk/chat..


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

the monday club people. drives me insane I don't even know why I go on a monday full of chubbies who have absolutely no idea what their doing, either 400 sets on curls or 3 curls, 1 min on tread mill, 4 sit ups, 1 squat then go home with their monday enthusiasm which runs out come tuesday. spend more time walking around looking for free equipment than I do lifting


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

People who put towels on benches and walk off, and doing a set then using the mobile phone while sitting on a machine. Then pisding off and leaving there dumbells around there bench.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Fck me i honestly dont get annoyed like anyone that has commented so far lmao... yeah if somebody looks at me dodgy it may **** me off but that applies anywhere. If somebody wants to go on there fone inbetween a set then thats entirley up to them lmao.. fair enough if there taking 5 mins inbetween each set and you need to use the machine... it always bothers me how people get upset when somebody is on the fone in the gym... what business is that of yours lmao, its not effecting your life in anyway.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

People.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Smelly swety stinky people, people who wear there work attire in the gym!! WTF??????


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> Smelly swety stinky people, people who wear there work attire in the gym!! WTF??????


Yes, this! The smell of people, stinky f*cker who didn't seem to wash. Fair enough, you're in a gym and will sweat, but you don't walk in without lifting anything and smell like BO or p*ss!


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> People who put towels on benches and walk off, and doing a set then using the mobile phone while sitting on a machine. Then pisding off and leaving there dumbells around there bench.


This annoys me as well but there are some big scary polish men in my gym who do it...in my book they're allowed! :crying:


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Everyone else. I just wanna do my thing and go.

Whilst using the squat rack on Wednesday I was was told that 'some routines are going to get messed up today because X X and X were coming to use the rack' which basically meant my routine. Finished my sets before a group of 4 took it over.. just glad I got there before they did.


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

It's basically everything that's been listed so far in this topic that annoys me. My personal most hated ones though are people screaming and grunting, banging weights together, dropping weights, talking to me during sets, posing in the mirror... I could go on.

So glad I can do most of my workouts at home now, only thing I have to put up with now is my girlfriend talking to me during sets haha.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Robbiedbee said:


> It's basically everything that's been listed so far in this topic that annoys me. My personal most hated ones though are people screaming and *grunting*, *banging weights *together, *dropping weights*, talking to me during sets, *posing* in the mirror... I could go on.
> 
> So glad I can do most of my workouts at home now, only thing I have to put up with now is my girlfriend talking to me during sets haha.


Do you train in my gym?? Is it me??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bent olly bars!!!!

near everyone of them at our gym is bent like a banana now! Dangerous to use, especially if heavy squating. Bar can roll down your back.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Pr1cks who are trying to superset every piece of equipment in the gym..


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> bent olly bars!!!!
> 
> near everyone of them at our gym is bent like a banana now! Dangerous to use, especially if heavy squating. Bar can roll down your back.


Although i dont agree with most on here i do that one!... was doing preacher curls the other day and noticed the EZ curl bar was more bent than elton john!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

John Andrew said:


> Here its the pretty boys who spend 5 minutes doing curls then 25 minutes looking in the mirror! Lucky I am well known, I turn off the tv and train. Thai Tv is the worst in the world!
> 
> I also hate the fact that after 34 years, I am near 60. I never gave god permission to age me! I hate seeing the old man in the mirror! I am just thankful my wife loves me! Old and grumpy! Good luck everybody, John


Maybe not then


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Them people that are twice the size of me yet use like 20kg dbells for shrugs

Or them that do the big shoulder rotate thing when shrugging its a shug not a feckin shoulder shimmy dance move!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

"That's part of my circuit mate"


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

People who cant be arst to put the weights back after using them.

Also a couple times i have been working out at a different time to normal in the local weight gym i have gone on the bag to finish my cardio off where i have been interrupted by some pretender who says oh i use to box you should do this and that and hit it as

hard as you can! Them not knowing at the time i did compete amateur.

Don't get me wrong im open to all advice but not off any one who is a pretender and not off any one who interrupts me half

way through a round or set if im lifting weights.

You be surprised how many times i have been squatting and some one has come up to me just for a general chat while my eyes are bursting out there sockets lol.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> People who put towels on benches and walk off, and doing a set then using the mobile phone while sitting on a machine. Then pisding off and leaving there dumbells around there bench.


I put a towel on a bench if I'm gonna be away for 30 seconds getting some more plates or whatever.

Sometime use my phone in between sets, just to kill time during the couple of minute rest period. If someone wants to work in with me all they need to do is ask.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Those who throw weights on the floor loudly and breaks them just to look hard which the gym doesn't replace and ruins it for everybody else. I'm tempted to drop a weight on them. Every ****ing set there is this **** wipe who drops them, no matter if he's warming up or not. Cnut


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

There's a group of girls who have decided to make a jogging circuit around the gym.

In and out of weight stations they go, round and round.

Get the hell outside! :huh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Time wasters

Smelly folk

Messy ****s

Skinny PTs that think their Fukin awesome lol


----------



## alpha alkylated (May 23, 2013)

Cnuts walking in front of me whilst I'm repping so I can't see my form in the mirror.....back in the day that was a hanging offence, shows disrespect too, especially if they're newbs with fcukin iPhones and no [email protected] idea.... Rant over!


----------



## alpha alkylated (May 23, 2013)

PTs who have clients that want to look like the next IFBB Card UK Pro, and don't tell them they're genetically challenged and it's never going to happen - whilst the PT is on shed loads of Juice paid for by delusional clients - man up be honest with them PT's


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

the Gym "pals" who like to use it as an extension of their social life, while group occupying half the weights area. That and their "sorry, I'm still using that", while they're sitting flexing on a bench for minutes at a time.

Nothing wrong with being sociable, but there's a lounge area if they want to chat. Particular problem for me, because i'm always up against the clock when I'm training.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

people squatting in the texting rack:lol:


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

musio said:


> Those who throw weights on the floor loudly and breaks them just to look hard which the gym doesn't replace and ruins it for everybody else. I'm tempted to drop a weight on them. Every ****ing set there is this **** wipe who drops them, no matter if he's warming up or not. Cnut


You should tell him "that's not how you do drop sets pal".


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Them people that are twice the size of me yet use like 20kg dbells for shrugs
> 
> Or them that do the big shoulder rotate thing when shrugging its a shug not a feckin shoulder shimmy dance move!


Yep, they must be doing it wrong to be twice the size of you


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

when your doing deadlift oe ohp and you get the overweight guys looking at you as if to say your doing that wrong


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Yep, they must be doing it wrong to be twice the size of you


Yes. A shrug is an up and down movement the force applied against the body is downwards so moving the shoulder back/forwards is doing nothing apart from risking snapping your **** up.

Also im tiny at the minute so people who dont even lift are bigger than me...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Yes. A shrug is an up and down movement the force applied against the body is downwards so moving the shoulder back/forwards is doing nothing apart from risking snapping your **** up.
> 
> Also im tiny at the minute so people who dont even lift are bigger than me...


Not what I was commenting on, it was your implication on what weight they should be using

There's a guy in my gym shrugs with 30kg dumbbells and I'm using 150k, but traps are about the same size, so who's wrong


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Not what I was commenting on, it was your implication on what weight they should be using
> 
> There's a guy in my gym shrugs with 30kg dumbbells and I'm using 150k, but traps are about the same size, so who's wrong


I never said they were wrong just that it annoys me


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

AAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHH the bloody s**t music all gyms play!!! Especially that new whiney lily allen song that keeps playing every 2 minutes. Does me noggin in that does ;-)


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

People who groan wayyyyyy too much when lifting.

everyone groans when really pushing yourself, but it's the people who just go OTT and do it as in 'look at me'... usually the 'half a rep Harry' guys!!


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Guys that come in with barkin B.O and train next to you,they move and peep think its you, and all the above.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

#1 Snap backs

#2 Busy cvnts, you know the ones that feel the need to help without being asked

#3 Broken machines that don't ever get fixed


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> #1 Snap backs
> 
> #2 Busy cvnts, you know the ones that feel the need to help without being asked
> 
> #3 Broken machines that don't ever get fixed


Hats in the gym... In fact hats inside anywhere, ****es me off.

That and people who train in espadrilles and the like.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

People who squat on the smith machine when the squat rack is free!!


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Blokes making gay sex noises when they're working out. Mainly the crossfitters


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

grunty in my gym. headphones and makes noises like he has been constipated for a year straight, took a bunch of PH's and bloated up and gained so much water he rivals a camel for storage, curl a 40kg bar, better let out a scream


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Mine is all the aforementioned gripes plus w4nkers who can't keep there hands out of the front of their pants (don't know if that's just a Liverpool thing) then putting their dirty hands over everything


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

guys who leave their **** on the locker room bench then goes does his shower/steam whatever. also, talking/playing on phones while on the equipment.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi mate have got many sets left??

Yeah I'll be about fifteen minutes,

How can you spend fifteen minutes on one piece of equipment you cvnt


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

On a machine for like 600 sets!


----------



## Roco Cabanez (Dec 5, 2013)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Following on from my poll about people not replacing weights after use, I saw a guy yesterday using the squat rack for deadlifts and spending more time sat down next to it contemplating lifting them.
> 
> Pi55ed me and my training partner off as we wanted to use the squat rack for..........SQUATS!


What really is annoying is dirty people leaving machines sweaty and saddles of bikes wet with the bum cheese. This is disgusitng. Also person who's trainers stink like shlt in changing room and there feet smeeling of good cheese. Ha ha this bad.

also men who pose round naked as if getting pleasure from showing their c0ck and [email protected], they seem to enjoy. Maybe fetish of them.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

guys hogging the mirror.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

People calling me brah :cursing:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I hate cvnts that shadow box between sets... Other than that nothing bothers me


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

Other ppl in gym

Prefer a mate or my own company.


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

I have my earphones in im training or having a small rest ........... why the **** are you talking to me?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Hi mate have got many sets left??
> 
> Yeah I'll be about fifteen minutes,
> 
> How can you spend fifteen minutes on one piece of equipment you cvnt


Squats take me at least 15 minutes including rests


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

The strange Chinese dudes who blow-dry their dicks for some unknown reason


----------



## Mr Muffin (Feb 19, 2013)

Defo the guys that hiss loudly with every rep, as if they've just punctured a tyre or changed gear on an arctic. WTF is up with that?

Open mouth. Breath.

Theres an older skinny guy at my gym that does this so unbelievably loudly, I have to wait until he's done before lifting anything. I should just slap him next time.


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

megatron said:


> The strange Chinese dudes who blow-dry their dicks for some unknown reason


Lol there was a Chinese dude who used to do that at my old gym weird ****er!


----------



## morpheusfire (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> I hate cvnts that shadow box between sets... Other than that nothing bothers me


Oops, apologies if you go the same gym as me!

I know I shouldn't care, but guys that go in, grab a massive weight and use poor form, do less than half a rep and then walk around like they're bad-asses really bother me.

People leaving puddles of sweat on benches - wipe that $h!t down!

Not replacing weights - it's not difficult, just re-rack them!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

I hate it when people drop weights and it ends up round across the while gym only to end up on my foot. I don't mind too much though as the owner of said weight often comes over rather sheepishly to collect it which makes me chuckle.

I had a good workout today picking up other peoples weights though and re-racking them. I decided to do this after another gym member tripped over one of the dumbells on the floor whilst taking a 40kg db of the rack. Despite his cursing and general fury he decided it was best left on the floor. Odd but fair enough.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

People who stare. It's really off putting, and as if I can't see them in the mirror!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

kitinboots said:


> People who stare. It's really off putting, and as if I can't see them in the mirror!


Sorry


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

walking in and seeing the mrs hasn't hoovered it.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Girls wearing super tight bottoms when your trying to do a PB


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

some guy on the leg press yesterday.. 30 seconds leg pressing, 10 minutes talking with his buddy. at one point i couldn't stand him anymore so i asked if i can jump in, wish i didnt and just waited until he was done which was probably half hour...


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Kids treating it like a social club is my hate recently :/


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Definitely the idiots that take half an hour on machines or cables to do 3 sets.... Just do them and get off!!!


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been doing a lot more powerlifting type training so I take quite long breaks between sets so I might be one of the w4nkers you're referring to lol. I do get annoyed at people fcuking around in the squat rack, if yu can hold a conversation whilst squatting then you're not working. Get out of the way!!


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

1. people who shouts extremely loudly during lifting just so that you will see him lift, not because it is 'that' heavy

2. people who makes extreme noises with the equipment on purpose just so that you see him lift, again not because it is 'that' heavy

3. people who does gymnastic moves in the weightlifting area - yes, there is one in my gym, who of course has turned lots of heads, in his mind, we envy him, in our mind, t0sser!

4. woman who think I need to let her cut queue to use equipment, because she is a woman, and found her doing squat with 2.5kg plate for 20min by the only squat rack in the gym.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

I train in the morining and there is only ever 4 - 5 others there, we all get on, have a crack taking the **** out of each other, which is fine its enjoyable.

BUT! If I miss a morning and go in the evening, FAUK! The groups of 4 or 6 lads inhabating one machine for 3 hours taking it in turns taking pictures and chatting absolute ar*se, really *GRIPS MY SH*T* then you will have a little horde of girls literally walking around laughing and giggling not training at all, I just want to grab their face squishing their cheeks and tell them to feck off to the cardio floor.

There is also this one dude that goes in the evening who is an absolute psycho hell bent on screaming like a possesed rapist when lifting.

And that ladies and gentlmen is why I train in the morning.

Great post, thanks for allowing me to rant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> There is also this one dude that goes in the evening who is an absolute psycho hell bent on screaming like a possesed rapist when lifting.


hahahahahahaha you need to perfect the dirty sideways look! I've got a whole box full of looks that speak a thousand words.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

people that leave bars loaded

people that sweat on benches and just dont even try to wipe it

IF U SWEAT, TAKE A ****ING TOWEL WITH U OMGOMGOMGOMGOWFIHFIANIUBGQ2Q5


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

another one, people who don't dress apropriatley to workout. turning up in jeans, or recently, a dude, yes a man/boy, working out in ugg boots


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DazUKM said:


> people that leave bars loaded


I tend not to be that bothered about the odd plate or two, but people who leave them fully loaded are utter cvnts.

Same with those that get loads of kit out - whether it's loads of dumbbells, or barbells or something, and just leave a right ****ing mess.

The odd plate on a bar or machine isn't too bad - after all, you may well be starting at much that weight - but people who leave a fully loaded bar on the floor after deadlifts, when I'm about to do squats need a bullet in the brain.

I'm all for zero tolerance, lets just kill off all the tedious ****wits, harvest their organs and bodyparts ('cept for the brain of course) feed the rest to pigs, and attempt to clean up the gene pool.

Life would be much more pleasant, there'd be other benefits, too.

Fascism, it's the new liberalism.


----------



## uolius (Mar 15, 2014)

Couple of things

Guy in my gym with "spray on" t-shirt.he is no smaller than XL,but wears vests no bigger than M...u can tell its too small when its bottom is just under his belly button...

Then there is the "know-it-all's".usually skinny guy looking for the skinniest guy in a gym and then tells him all the magic exercises which to say the least sound awkward...


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

A gang that act like they 'own' the free weights area leaving a trail of iron behind them or looking scary eyed and shouting "**** sake" when someone is using 'their' squat rack.


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

guys who text, those that think they own the equipment and the gym, and prudes


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Distracting birds in tight pants squatting away

My gym is in a student town, so it's rife with Chinese students, and these motherfcukers can congregate like you wouldn't believe. Like a herd of wild animals, I've waited over half an hour for a machine before


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

Chavs talking like [email protected]


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

People who dont put the weights back.

Friends who ask to train but always have excuses why they couldn't make it.


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

PTs

There's one or two in my gym that know there stuff but the test are just employed by the gym as a way to get more money. They charge £30 for 40 mins and are stood on their phones half the session and the clients aren't doing excercises correctly they don't tell them where. They are going wrong. Whereas the other 2 push their clients and you can tell they care whether they make progress.

Also I train in mornings maybe handful of people In but all care about their training whereas if you go at night full of 18 year olds in stringers hogging equipment talking on mobiles etc


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Distracting birds in tight pants squatting away
> 
> My gym is in a student town, so it's rife with Chinese students, and these motherfcukers can congregate like you wouldn't believe. Like a herd of wild animals, I've waited over half an hour for a machine before


Erm I think u mean leggings not pants :thumbup1:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

The girl I train wears hot pants in the gym... Don't see me complaining (in a professional manor)


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Syko said:


> I voted for people who dont use the equipment propley
> 
> Another thing that drives me mad is two bicep boys that watch when im doing squats and deadlifts then as i look round at them they quickly look away as if they wernt watching
> 
> ...


Your very insecure arnt you!


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Distracting birds in tight pants squatting away
> 
> My gym is in a student town, so it's rife with Chinese students, and these motherfcukers can congregate like you wouldn't believe. Like a herd of wild animals, I've waited over half an hour for a machine before


They're clearly doing it to **** you off. Challenge them to an Oly lifting comp.

Not srs!!! :tongue:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Distracting birds in tight pants squatting away
> 
> My gym is in a student town, so it's rife with Chinese students, and these motherfcukers can congregate like you wouldn't believe. Like a herd of wild animals, I've waited over half an hour for a machine before


This is it for me too

I have a local "Asian aesthetics crew" who spend the whole time occupying benches doing crunches and hi-fiving


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

IronPhil said:


> This is it for me too
> 
> I have a local "Asian aesthetics crew" who spend the whole time occupying benches doing crunches and hi-fiving


Do they gel their hair too? Please don't tell me they gel their hair. Haha :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Guys with ridiculous form on free weights when you're waiting to use them.

I'm look, then i look again, then i have another sneaky look and i'm watching but......nope, i have no idea what the f*ck your trying to do.

Also them strange people who wear jeans, tracksuit top or jumper and maybe some silly cap at a jaunty angle. Just why!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

ryan james said:


> PTs
> 
> There's one or two in my gym that know there stuff but the test are just employed by the gym as a way to get more money. They charge £30 for 40 mins and are stood on their phones half the session and the clients aren't doing excercises correctly they don't tell them where. They are going wrong. Whereas the other 2 push their clients and you can tell they care whether they make progress.
> 
> Also I train in mornings maybe handful of people In but all care about their training whereas if you go at night full of 18 year olds in stringers hogging equipment talking on mobiles etc


I don't truly mind the PTs most of the time at the gym I go to - they seem to do a half decent job, with a variety of different clients.

There's the odd one, though, that seemingly is determined to show that they're not just going through the motions - which seems fine - but they seem determined on trying to continually reinvent the wheel with the most obscure exercises and new use of kit, ever. And I wouldn't mind, but when they do, they do seem to monopolise the place a bit.

If it wasn't all so self-serving or a bit cynical, I'd probably not be quite as judgemental about it, but it's just seems so contrived.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Lokken said:


> Do they gel their hair too? Please don't tell me they gel their hair. Haha :lol:


Oh yeah.

Full zyzz style barnets! Must use a tub a go!


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> I don't truly mind the PTs most of the time at the gym I go to - they seem to do a half decent job, with a variety of different clients.
> 
> There's the odd one, though, that seemingly is determined to show that they're not just going through the motions - which seems fine - but they seem determined on trying to continually reinvent the wheel with the most obscure exercises and new use of kit, ever. And I wouldn't mind, but when they do, they do seem to monopolise the place a bit.
> 
> If it wasn't all so self-serving or a bit cynical, I'd probably not be quite as judgemental about it, but it's just seems so contrived.


The thing I hate most about the PTs is I have got my diet and training spot on making gains continuously then one will come over and say what your doing is wrong I ask why do you think that and they say because when I done my pt course it said so in the book.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Distracting birds in tight pants squatting away


I have a set-up in my garage, and the only disadvantage is the lack of fit birds in tight leggings. All I have to look at are my tool-bench, the gardening gear & my ugly mug in the mirror.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

the dickheads that get funny when you ask how many sets they have left. its an innocent enough question, and whether its 10 sets or 1 i wanna know


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> the dickheads that get funny when you ask how many sets they have left. its an innocent enough question, and whether its 10 sets or 1 i wanna know


Thing is, though, some bicep-boy using dumbbells or the cable crossover machine - well they can be on there an age.

I have issues with shoulder pain with certain exercises (especially pressing) and find the best way I can train my shoulders, with little-to-no flare-up of pain, is by using one of the cable machines. And not for ages, 3 or 4 sets of side lateral raises, and the same with front raises (using a singular rope thingmy). The other day I was in the gym, and this chump must have done about 4 or 5 different variants on the cable crossover machine for his chest - spent ages, I did countless other different exercises whilst he did them. Then when he'd finished, he went on a bench press machine. Then after that, did some inclined dumbbell pressing.

WHAT THE **** FOR?

He looked like he trained, had some development but that's about as far as I'd go - he looked like he worked out, but I would have hardly described him as impressive looking, or with a decent physique, didn't seem over serious, nor did he look like his chest was some particular weak point. I'll never understand why so many, obsess so excessively, for so little obvious payout? Are they just retarded and know no better, or is there some rhyme or reason I'm not getting?

It's like the Friday-Night-Specials that spend 45 minutes on their biceps then **** off.

Yeah, yeah, yeah, I know - we shouldn't be judgemental, we should be minding our own business and avoiding eye contact - but there's not many fun things in life left, ridiculing the ****witted surely still has some place? Or should we only laugh at the chubsters?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

See i would say i'm on my phone a lot between sets because i train by myself, but usually for less than a minute.

Biggest pain in the ass for me is people leaving weight about, i tend to clean it up a lot, and people who get funny when you ask them what sets they are on.

As long as you wait for them to finish then it's cool, but if you are waiting to use that machine then whats the problem.

Also people that shadow box in the mirror, you look like an idiot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Erm I think u mean leggings not pants :thumbup1:


Some wear certain types of pants :thumb:


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

I know some people don't like seeing hats/beenies on people in the gym. I don't give a ****, as I do wear them sometimes myself. But purely because I have a bic'd head and stops sweat ****ing in my eyes

What gets on my tits is screamers! Fair enough letting out a bit of a roar your last couple of reps, but there's no need to scream like a madman every single rep of every set


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

I personally hate the wvnkers who walk around like they own the gym.

These people are NEVER big, they are always just above average. They pace around the gym, eye balling everyone, loud arrogant fxck wits.

Second to those people, the people who point and laugh at other, because their over-weight/new whatever. These people are usually so juiced up they just look fat as fxck anyway and have nothing to boast about.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> fat slags who look like theyve spent a fortune on gym kit and theyre still fat slags who just eat chocolate
> 
> same goes with men. wearing fvcking leggings and **** and vests and you aint got a fking clue what youre doing
> 
> did i mention fat slags?


U do realise that the true meaning of the word 'slag' is waste food from a melting Furness.

I think it's ok to say women are overweight or fat but calling them slags is abit off


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

New one phones in the gym at the place I'm training as another local gym has relocated a lot of new members more fools on the mobile oh their faces when it gets crushed by a dumbbell ????????????????????


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> It's basically just me trying to emphasizing. I dont mean it.


Il let U off then...I Spose


----------



## uolius (Mar 15, 2014)

People that rolls their t-shirts up to show off their 12 inch sausages and looks about making sure everybody see it...


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

uolius said:


> People that rolls their t-shirts up to show off their 12 inch sausages and looks about making sure everybody see it...


I would be jealous of some one with a 12 inch sausage , i guess rolling up the sleeves is for emphasis


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I have a set-up in my garage, and the only disadvantage is the lack of fit birds in tight leggings. All I have to look at are my tool-bench, the gardening gear & my ugly mug in the mirror.


I might be over in kent in the next couple of months put a pair of the missus's leggings in my bag :whistling:


----------



## uolius (Mar 15, 2014)

noongains said:


> I would be jealous of some one with a 12 inch sausage , i guess rolling up the sleeves is for emphasis


u got me,i meant sleeves


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Went to the local gym a few weeks ago to see if the fires were burning at all and as an outsider looking in, fewer things pssed me off. I could see others getting narked at others for the usual texting on phones etc or hogging equipment.

My new grievance is those who fill up the biggest sports bottle known to man kind at peak time under the tiny water fountain spout. The queue for water is like a poster for water aid in Africa


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> U do realise that the true meaning of the word 'slag' is waste food from a melting Furness.
> 
> I think it's ok to say women are overweight or fat but calling them slags is abit off


Not if they are slags it's not


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Not if they are slags it's not


Oh be quiet rookie red ass.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh be quiet rookie red ass.


Thought so


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Thought so


Whatever ...I'm not engaging in convo with u when all u will wanna do is create a drama about women being slags, the guy who mentioned it said what he said and it's over why U popping in to reiterate the slag word? No need....we know women sleep around and so do men but as a woman on this forum I'm not gonna listen to u degrade women...it's done we all know what a slag is and we don't need a debate on it....move on.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Whatever ...I'm not engaging in convo with u when all u will wanna do is create a drama about women being slags, the guy who mentioned it said what he said and it's over why U popping in to reiterate the slag word? No need....we know women sleep around and so do men but as a woman on this forum I'm not gonna listen to u degrade women...it's done we all know what a slag is and we don't need a debate on it....move on.


Listen to me degrade women? Think your making that up poppet

Usual.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Listen to me degrade women? Think your making that up poppet
> 
> Usual.


Oh my god... First @Lokken and now you? What the hell?! Is today the day of the virgin misogynist?


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Oh my god... First @Lokken and now you? What the hell?! Is today the day of the virgin misogynist?


It appears i'm a trend setter. They should make me an honorary buddha.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

Hang on a minute just need to get my popcorn!


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

My gym opening times are not so good each day especially on Friday since it closes at 8pm.

When I'm limited with time and all the benches are take while people doing bench presses on them.

I do not like to wait during those moment.

It doesn't **** me off but I'm annoyed :cursing:


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> I know some people don't like seeing hats/beenies on people in the gym. I don't give a ****, as I do wear them sometimes myself. But purely because I have a bic'd head and stops sweat ****ing in my eyes
> 
> What gets on my tits is screamers! Fair enough letting out a bit of a roar your last couple of reps, but there's no need to scream like a madman every single rep of every set


That kinda depends on the weight. I don't mid a guy screaming in the gym like a gorilla if he has enough weight on the bar 

Besides I wouldn't hear it since I have my mp3 player on :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Listen to me degrade women? Think your making that up poppet
> 
> Usual.


Usual what? To say 'usual' in that context would assume that I'm saying something I say often...to claim it is indeed usual u would need to have known me ..u have been here what 3 months ...or like an old spirit perhaps u have been here before....zzzzzzzz


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

I **** you not: Once, at a ****ty leisure centre, there were 5 'lads' with snapback caps, brand new trainers and basketball jerseys on having a shuffle/dance off around the bench like some sort of competition. They weren't using the bench though. They were like a group of fashionable hobo's around a bin set on fire at night. This lasted a while until some moody **** (me) 'told them off'.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Usual what? To say 'usual' in that context would assume that I'm saying something I say often...to claim it is indeed usual u would need to have known me ..u have been here what 3 months ...or like an old spirit perhaps u have been here before....zzzzzzzz


Mountain of a molehill. Usual


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Oh my god... First @Lokken and now you? What the hell?! Is today the day of the virgin misogynist?


Aye mate, stick in.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

****ing big groups of dickheads like 3+ taking up equipment for hours, standing around circle jerking each other off instead of lifting !!

Oh and not replacing weight so you have to spend ages looking for it because some lazy **** carnt be ****d put them back


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

People who strut around thinking they own the place!


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

W4nkers not replacing weights - There's a lot of serious lifters, bodybuilders and power lifters there so the equipment is respected and gym is always tidy

W4nkers spending or time talking or using their mobile - Don't give a ****, it's them wasting their time

W4nkers who spend more time looking at the weights than lifting them - Don't give a ****, it's them wasting their time

W4nkers or use the equipment incorrectly - Don't give a ****, it's them wasting their time

The only thing that annoys me is having to wait for stuff sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

lol I just had to google what this meant>>>"circle jerking" :blush:


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

I beg that got you some weird results 

Oh and terrible form especially with loads of weight. For example some student loaded up the bar with 45kg a side and a spotter either side for presumably a 1RM for some extra bro points. Some serious grunting ensued the bar moved about 3 inches then racked the bar. You can bet there was high fives galore and bro shakes lol. Seriously awkward stuff to watch


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Theorist said:


> W4nkers spending or time talking or using their mobile - Don't give a ****, it's them wasting their time


Problem is, dickheads who seem unable to live without their mobile for half an hour, don't tend to restrict it to whilst in between exercises. So, hence:-



Theorist said:


> The only thing that annoys me is having to wait for stuff sometimes.


...you end up having to wait longer, because the insecure can't stop futzing with the ****ing things every 30 seconds.

There's a big part of me that thinks life was so much better before everybody had mobile phones.

And here's the ironic thing - the last few gyms I've used have a big sign, prominently displayed with "The Rules" on, one of them being: "No mobile phones in the gym" often with "The gym is a mobile free environment", but they'd never have the stones to enforce it.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

no deodorant


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Following on from my poll about people not replacing weights after use, I saw a guy yesterday using the squat rack for deadlifts and spending more time sat down next to it contemplating lifting them.
> 
> Pi55ed me and my training partner off as we wanted to use the squat rack for..........SQUATS!


1. missing a lift

2. Guys sitting on equipment between sets

3. Pant split at bottom of a squat (not mine)


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Trio of 17yr olds clogging up the joint today, doing biceps, biceps and more biceps, not a single other muscle was worked.

The usual, one does some work for about two reps while the others watch... First they're telling each other about some party they went to the other night where one of them had a girl in a field mg: I start ****ing my sides while ass to grass in a squat, nearly fvckin dropped my barbell!

They split up for a short while as the short loudmouth one announces he's off to do some skullcrushers and cable curls... Then they're snapchatting one another from different areas of the gym... one of them gave the other one a quick ring to check his progress :huh:

So they've been mirin my work and shorty loudmouth rocks up right into my space and starts making a song and dance out of loading an EZ curl bar.

I sh1t you not he was making F FFFF spitting noises on EVERY BREATH. Even between moving anything. He's just fvckin walking about making ridiculous noises.

I'm giving him the glare of doom by this point and he then goes to leave, with bars, plates, clips allsorts of sh1t on the floor. So I asked him where he was going hehehehehe

So yeah, douches at the gym.

(I should add, I've completed 90mins of lifting while all of this nobbing about is going on.)


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Lotte said:


> Trio of 17yr olds clogging up the joint today, doing biceps, biceps and more biceps, not a single other muscle was worked.
> 
> The usual, one does some work for about two reps while the others watch... First they're telling each other about some party they went to the other night where one of them had a girl in a field mg: I start ****ing my sides while ass to grass in a squat, nearly fvckin dropped my barbell!


Yes, yes a thousand times yes. Was going to post similar. Three 17 odd rugby lads, proper jocks, giving it the alpha males to an entire gym full of fully grown men who've been training literally since they the teen jocks still in nappies. I dread the cnuts coming down the stairs, perhaps it's time to change gym actually.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

digitalis said:


> Yes, yes a thousand times yes. Was going to post similar. Three 17 odd rugby lads, proper jocks, giving it the alpha males to an entire gym full of fully grown men who've been training literally since they the teen jocks still in nappies. I dread the cnuts coming down the stairs, perhaps it's time to change gym actually.


It's all gravy though, shorty loudmouth thought he was going to impress me with his moves and instead [email protected] bricks when I stared him down and gave him a bollocking for not tidying up.


----------



## Charlie14 (Feb 21, 2014)

Screamers are the worst. Sounds like a labour ward sometimes and its both men and women. One guy comes in and screams on very rep in each set lifting light weight. He likes to sit on an empty treadmill to watch me when I'm doing my cardio too, creep.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

It was 10 in the morning,went to the gym to do legs.

There was a guy at the squat rack doing squats and I asked him how many sets he had left, he said 3 so I told him that I ll wait. I was waiting for him patiently doing some stretching some meters away so I dont stress him to finish earlier.

When he finished he left the bar with 6 x20 plates .. i went there and I had to replace the plates alone. Its not that I couldnt, but guys when you see a lady coming next after you, please be kind and replace the weights yourself, we are not your maids..

PS the guy is working at the gym selling memberships. He wasnt just a client,


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

There's a lad at my gym who doesn't have a clue what he's doing yet he's training two other lads who do everything he says.Every exercise he shows em is wrong and I really have to grit my teeth.Really annoys me.Plus they never put the f***ing weights back


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

gymlady said:


> It was 10 in the morning,went to the gym to do legs.
> 
> There was a guy at the squat rack doing squats and I asked him how many sets he had left, he said 3 so I told him that I ll wait. I was waiting for him patiently doing some stretching some meters away so I dont stress him to finish earlier.
> 
> ...


What a cunnt

Next time a swift kick in the nuts as finishes his last rep should see him off


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

People who attempt weights that are way too high for them. I saw someone who was obviously new to the gym today and him and his mate tried dumbbell pressing 100lbs a side. Dude dropped it straight on his sternum, lucky he didn't ****ing die from a shard of his sternum through his heart lol.


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

I must be lucky nearly everyone qwt my gym replaces all the weight and dumbbells in the right place.

Apart from the other day a poser came in showing off to his son and left the bench press bar loaded then wandered off to the cable crossover machine, the lady gym owner came over and told him to put his weights back, and he replied ' your joking arnt you?'

She said no put them back now or your barred, his jaw hit the floorb and sulkily did it. Made my day


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

One guy in particular at my place, comes strutting in with his forum branded beany hat, track suit, tshirt the works, swinging his bottle of water as he strolls, has conversations across the length of the gym calls everybody brah, does maybe 3 exercises in 2 hours with his entourage, asked me once how many sets I had left, I told him 2, him and his 3 mates stood around me no more than 2 feet away till I finished just staring at me, biggest **** in my gym by far, shame gym don't ban people for having no gym etiquette IMO


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Following on from my poll about people not replacing weights after use, I saw a guy yesterday using the squat rack for deadlifts and spending more time sat down next to it contemplating lifting them.
> 
> Pi55ed me and my training partner off as we wanted to use the squat rack for..........SQUATS!


Ever heard of rack pulls?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

yesterday in the gym...one guy was doing deadlift...he lifted the BB up, and... 'LET GO'.....!!!! so the BB dropped on the floor in front of him..loud noises on the floor..people around the weight area all were staring at him...made him the centre of attention, bet he liked it, he did that again...and again...extremely distracting, and loud

pity the guy doing squating next to him...respect his calmness, he could be so easily surprised/ distracted in the middle of squating, dropped his weights and injured himself because of this guy...

He then walked around, pushing his chest up, as if he just won the olympic weightlifting event....


----------



## jakethecake (Oct 10, 2013)

what ****es me is if i ask a guy to spot me on the bench press and he looks me like its the last thing he would ever do, but somehow squeezes the ''ok'' out of him...


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

recently its people who dont warm up... few lads come in look at the 10kgs, then just forget it and go straight into the 30kg press for working sets of 6-8 and look in pain... same for dead, warm up, na straight into the 120kg... i do over 200 and i use a bar to warm up still, i dont understand it!


----------



## sanderson (Sep 3, 2013)

Bloody spiders! Last squat rep this morning and look up on the way up (yeah yeah bad form blah) and see a massive one looking at me from the rafter. I'm starting to think they use my weights when I close the garage door cause they are getting bigger by the day. Very distracting mid squeeze.


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

the music played loud on the speakers... sometimes just being there with it playing makes me go slowly insane...


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Guys who dance (yes dance) between sets. I want to projectile vomit on them. You look ****ing gay, pack it in!


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

People who rack on small plates to make it look like there benching more.....

oh and i was about to do set of shoulder press and this skinny guy comes up to me and asks me if he can use the dumbbells quickly for one set i was so dumbfounded i just said sure and used another weight dumbell... i literally had my hands on the ****ers about to lift it up and he asks me


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

What about when you are in the middle of a set and someone asks you if you are using an unrelated piece of equipment that is 10 yards away - over polite but rude to ask while mid repping!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

The guy in the mirror shadow boxing in the weights area.. do one!! join a boxing gym! We don't need to know you throw your hands around occasionally!


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

The weight hoggers two people did it today i wanted to slap them


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Today;

England's top 15 football anthems in a Welsh rugby loving gym.

Turns out roid rage is real.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

John J Rambo said:


> Guys who dance (yes dance) between sets. I want to projectile vomit on them. You look ****ing gay, pack it in!


saw a guy doing that yesterday in my gym...swaying his arms as if he was stretching, but he was indeed dancing....I have a hard time looking at the mirror..I don't know where to look...can't look at the mirror as he was checking his reflection out while he was dancing...can't look at him coz it was rude to do so...I felt out of place....hope he won't come to my gym again...

maybe you scared him off from your gym and he comes to mine now...you can take him back...


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

dancers and ****ing shadow boxers get on my tits cant stand it !!!


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

I HATE HATE HAT going in the gym and theirs ****ing weights everywhere lazy ****s


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

the other day a fat guy came in to use the bikes...... whilst eating a greggs pasty!!


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

I could honestly write an entry in here every time I go to my gym. It's more of a fitness lifestyle gym than a bodybuilding gym and I only use it because of its location and the weights section aint too bad when it's quiet, oh and there's quite a few hot chicks and it overlooks the beach :drool: but my God it's full of whoppers.

Dunno if its the same in the UK these days as every time I go to a UK gym all the lads are in trackies but over here 90% of the young guys shave their legs, smooth as fook. Do girls these days like this sh1t?


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

None of the above? lol why stress over something you can't change?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> the other day a fat guy came in to use the bikes...... whilst eating a greggs pasty!!


Sorry, it was the smell wasn't it? I just hadn't had my pre wo


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

People who have overly loud phone conversations in middle of workouts,subjecting everyone in gym to their boring banter with their mates..

People who sit for ages not using a station you want to use,they just sit on it texting with about 5 mins between 'sets'.

Young guys,probably roided up,who use the boxing room at my gym and flail uselessly at the bag with no idea how to punch.

Then walk about like they've just put on a show when they more likely to hurt themselves than the bag..


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

People who stink in the gym in nasty. I have a shower before i go because i know how much i sweat and get para about smelling, not fair

for other people, others should do the same. If someone stinks really bad the whole area stinks and it's off putting as hell, bo or old sweaty

clothes smell, gross.

This old irish guy i see now and then wears this once white t-shirt all the time, which looks like he wears it pretty much 24/7, brown and covered

in what looks like food stains, rubbing his stank all over the benches and sh#t.

Moaners are annoying too. These two about 20 stone polish blokes incline db like 20's and moan as loud as they can going uhhhhhh, ahhhhhhhh like

they are trying to stick the dumbell up one anothers a$$ lol.


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

weights being left everywhere!!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Mike90 said:


> Moaners are annoying too. These two about 20 stone polish blokes incline db like 20's and moan as loud as they can going uhhhhhh, ahhhhhhhh like
> 
> they are trying to stick the dumbell up one anothers a$$ lol.


There was once a guy in my old gym who was grunting so loud on the leg press he sounded like he was shagging it, lol. It's distracting and unnecessary.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Awt said:


> weights being left everywhere!!


Not only is it dangerous but it takes you 10 minutes to find the pair of dumbbells you want! Very annoying.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Mike90 said:


> People who stink in the gym in nasty. I have a shower before i go because i know how much i sweat and get para about smelling, not fair
> 
> for other people, others should do the same. If someone stinks really bad the whole area stinks and it's off putting as hell, bo or old sweaty
> 
> ...


Oh my god yes. I hate this. I know it's a place where you sweat but BO is the result of rotting sweat. Sweat doesn't stay on my body long enough to rot, no excuse for it at all!


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> There was once a guy in my old gym who was grunting so loud on the leg press he sounded like he was shagging it, lol. It's distracting and unnecessary.


Haha... Yeh defo mate, no need and can hear all of it over my music!


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

DLChappers said:


> Oh my god yes. I hate this. I know it's a place where you sweat but BO is the result of rotting sweat. Sweat doesn't stay on my body long enough to rot, no excuse for it at all!


Yh clean sweat is fine not days old sweat, grubby people! Nah you only smell of slobber from your doggy, only messin lol.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Mike90 said:


> Yh clean sweat is fine not days old sweat, grubby people! Nah you only smell of slobber from your doggy, only messin lol.


Yeah it's rank! I always take BO spray as well & always spray before a workout - even though apparently that's bad for your body but hmm.

Haha yes! She's cute so she gets away with it! Even though I get stubble rash


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

People who reek! And pretty boys who think they are massive with their dodgy hair does and pouting faces

Oh and people chucking their weights down when done


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Not only is it dangerous but it takes you 10 minutes to find the pair of dumbbells you want! Very annoying.


never happens in the gym i go now

everyone puts everything back


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

RowRow said:


> People who reek! And pretty boys who think they are massive with their dodgy hair does and pouting faces
> 
> Oh and people chucking their weights down when done


When you throw the weights down you can make them looser, it f.ucks them up. If you're strong enough to do reps with them you should be strong enough to put them down after, without throwing them or dropping them.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

The 5 ft 8 skinny guy who was deadlifting ( with the worst form i have ever seen ) on the smith machine and with every rep he was slamming the weight onto the spring and he was lifting 60kg also he suffers from imaginary lat syndrome and the fact that every time he walked past a mirror he would push out his chest like a ****ing clown.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

anyone thats in better shape than me :whistling:


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

"W4nkers who spend more time looking at the weights than lifting them"

What a ridiculous and ignorant poll option.

If people that stare at their weight more than they lift p*ss you off then I bet you're the type that stands there staring vacantly in the mirror, haphazardly curling 20 reps with those little baby rubber barbells then wonder why after 3 months you're not getting any bigger or stronger.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

People who walk round with big **** off bags, like what you'd take on a plane


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

The receptionists at fit for free Worcester, ****holes


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> The receptionists at fit for free Worcester, ****holes


What happened mate? Did they all turn you down?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

People who don't re-rack and people who stay 5 minutes betweens sets on their phone keeping the squat rack busy for ages


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sigma said:


> What happened mate? Did they all turn you down?


ha ha, most are blokes and always ****ing snide


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

people who squat on the curl rack


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The fact that the urinals are opposite the mirror so when I take a pic and put it as my avi everybody feels the need to tell me there's a urinal in the background........I know,I took the fvcking picture


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> The fact that the urinals are opposite the mirror so when I take a pic and put it as my avi everybody feels the need to tell me there's a urinal in the background........I know,I took the fvcking picture


So why leave it in the pic in the first place lol?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

anabolik said:


> So why leave it in the pic in the first place lol?


I did try to remove it but the cracked copy of Photoshop packed in lol


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

speaking for the people of the gym I go to, probably me


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Found a new one that I never thought I would encounter this morning, people who ask you mid bloody set 'scuse me mate you got long left on there?' this was whilst I was squatting heavy on the first rep of the first set and he chooses to interrupt me and ask me if as im trying to push the weight up, put me right off the tit!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

why can i only choose 1 option???


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

idiots wiping their sweaty bare feet and groin on weights. disgusting and pussy gym trainers who are too scared to say anything


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Guys who bicep curl the bar - plus like 5kg on each side - in the squat rack you've been waiting for! < This is my number 1 pet hate in the gym!  :2guns:


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> Guys who bicep curl the bar - plus like 5kg on each side - in the squat rack you've been waiting for! < This is my number 1 pet hate in the gym!  :2guns:




Don't you mean the curl rack? :lol:


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

AlexB18 said:


> View attachment 156174
> 
> 
> Don't you mean the curl rack? :lol:




:blowme: :lol:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

people who gather 4 sets of dumbbells at the one time when the gym is busy and spend most of their set texting or talking!!


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Just realised what I hate the most..

forgot your gym gear when you are at the gym!

*()*^*&%^$%^"£"££$))"

Pi$$ed me off!!!


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

1. Not putting weights back after use

2. Curling in the squat rack

3. Training too close to the dumbbell rack so you can't get to the dumbbells you need

4. People who take a dump/p*ss and don't wash their hands then go spreading their nasty sh*te in and around the gym.

5. Keep fit idiots who ask you 'can you put your (50kg) dumbbells down quietly!'

6. Setting up a mini circuit in the weights section taking up dumbbells when there is a designated area for this with dumbbells provided (Usually bicep tarts)

7. People who decide they want to train and lift too close to you.

8. No decent spotters when lifting max and negatives

9. People asking you questions during a lift

10. Very bad B.O

I'll stop at 10 lol....


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Kids who walk around thinking they're ten men.

Seriously Fcuk off already


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

New one to add, didn't think i would see this but it happened lastnight.

So i walk into the changing rooms and head for a slash and low and behold some bellend has left a couple of broken Amps just in the cubicle.

Why anyone would pin something in a toilet cubicle is beyond me. (AP testorapid for those who are interested) other Amp was completely shattered so could not identify.

If your going to pin on the run at least have one of those mobile sharpy cases or the decency to clean up and dispose of your sharps properly.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> New one to add, didn't think i would see this but it happened lastnight.
> 
> So i walk into the changing rooms and head for a slash and low and behold some bellend has left a couple of broken Amps just in the cubicle.
> 
> ...


so you were taking a p1ss in the cubicle bog? does this mean you sit down to do so?

keep hovering around the gents peeking over the stalls and you will have found your new source in no time


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

guy in the gym o/h pressing the bar plus 10s for a solid 45 mins, 1 rep at a time, with the last 15 mins with his top off

if I had cracked a window he would have been blown across the room


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> so you were taking a p1ss in the cubicle bog? does this mean you sit down to do so?
> 
> keep hovering around the gents peeking over the stalls and you will have found your new source in no time


No it means that that the gym was heaving and the two urinals were being used. (tons of students)


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> No it means that that the gym was heaving and the two urinals were being used. (tons of students)


fcukin students, always getting in the way


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> fcukin students, always getting in the way


Aye and leaving their sharps about.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

bastard working out, dont they know its a place to use your phone


----------



## Betts020577 (Jul 13, 2014)

For me as a newbie, Its people posing too much in the mirrors instead of actually using the weights :/


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

PT's again


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

People who spend 40 minutes in the only squat rack and proceed to do 10 sets of 1/8th squats while adding 10kg to the bar every set.

I am not squatting much weight as a beginner, but holy **** I actually googled a squat before I tried it for the first time.

A guy on my street was bragging to me last year how strong he is and how i should start lifting too, he told me he was squatting 200kg, I told him that seemed very impressive. Saw him my first week at the gym squatting 5 plates either side with a sissypad around the bar, which was resting on his neck, he was going down around 5 inches and coming back up while screaming and hyperventilating. What made it all the more surreal was that a bunch of his mates were jumping up and down and telling him how sick he was.

I then walked over and said hey, I worked up to 75kg for 5 going just below parallel, a bunch of his mates were smirking at me, I wanted to throw something at them.


----------



## mac1nnes (Mar 26, 2014)

Mainly people giving advise who don't know what they're talking about; usually about women who lift become the hulk over night or all carbs are the devil.

Did have an issue with personal space the other night though. I go to a 24h cheap gym so there's no set dead lift platform people usually just set up one of those step aerobic boxes to mark their space. I'm there about 10pm so it's fairly dead, in the squat rack doing my thing and some guy sets up a dead lift right behind me - as in I take half a step out the rack and I'm stood on his box! It's not the issue that he may or may not be watching me, I really don't care and tbh there's not much to see but if I step backwards I'm gonna trip over his sh*t and awkward as hell so it just throws me off my workout!! Some people have no sense of personal space!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

People who dress weird and use the equipment wrong whilst doing exercises know one has ever seen or heard of before because they just made up this exercise that could potentially snap your spine! The other day a guy comes in all flash and loud, puts 180kg on the bar to squat thens attempts a squat by only doing 10% of the range of movement? ??


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Idiots not replacing weights for me.

We have some guy who loads so much weight on the leg-press that there isn't room for any more. He heroically does a few quarter reps and then gets up and leaves. I would love to arrange for these weights to be placed on the bonnet of his car.


----------



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

I train at home in my own gym. The thing that pi55es me off is not yet having a power cage.

Mondi.


----------



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

I train at home in my own gym. The thing that pi55es me off is not yet having a power cage.

I tried to introduce myself but did not get it through, so here is an introduction:

I am 38 years old and wish to receive advice and inspiration in my training.

Mondi.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

The inability to muffle monster farts on leg day. I wish someone would invent sound deadening underwear for me.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

People playing on phones and taking 5 minutes between each set.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

superpube said:


> The inability to muffle monster farts on leg day. I wish someone would invent sound deadening underwear for me.


i thought you had loads of butt plugs?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> i thought you had loads of butt plugs?


Never shook a bottle of champagne with the wire cork retainer untwisted?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

superpube said:


> Never shook a bottle of champagne with the wire cork retainer untwisted?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> People playing on phones and taking 5 minutes between each set.


Sorry about that....


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Fletch68 said:


> Sorry about that....


You should be


----------



## nunrgguy (Apr 18, 2015)

1st post: ****ers dropping weights, ****ers breaking weights( the last gym I frequented had a stack of broken tri grip plates over 6 feet tall, they went bust, natch) ****ers taking weights off bars while you're loading them up, ****ers taking 30 minutes to do 3 sets, ****ers talking on mobiles, dozy ****ers, cheating ****ers 'lifting' double what they're capable of, the, of course dropping the stack and screaming on the last rep, unaware ****ers banging into you when you're doing dumbell flyers ( walking backwards talking on mobile) all reasons I've not stepped in a gym for 6 years and have trained purely at home... Leverage squat, pull-up dip station, hip belt, bench, dumbells, curl bar, dumbells, body weight, 300lb bands, steps, body weight and a pole, physique improved 10 fold, workouts in half the time with double the intensity, £2000 more in the bank and no more ****ers...apart from this one!


----------

